# MES Mailbox Mod! for use with AMNPS



## chrisblunck (Sep 18, 2012)

I was having difficulty on hot smokes due to the proximity of my AMNPS to the burner, the pellets would burn up prematurely after only 4-5 hours.  When doing cold smokes, I was getting to much temp rise using pellets which is not a good thing while cold smoking salmon.  So I came up with a solution I call the Mail Box mod.













016.JPG



__ chrisblunck
__ Sep 18, 2012


















018.JPG



__ chrisblunck
__ Sep 18, 2012


















019.JPG



__ chrisblunck
__ Sep 18, 2012






Since doing this MOD, my burn time has Tripled on Hot smokes.  I am now getting over 14 hours of  TBS smoke from a single tray of pellets.  When doing Cold smokes I get absolutely no temp rise, since my smoke source is now separate from my smoke chamber.  Total cost was just over $20.00 at my local Home Depot.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 18, 2012)

The Mail Box is a popular accessory these days

Cool!


----------



## chrisblunck (Sep 18, 2012)

Todd, glad you like it, My friends and I are sure enjoying our AMNPS's.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 18, 2012)

Outstanding...thanks for sharing it!


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice looking mailbox!  We haven't had problems with the pellets burning up too fast in our MES but that looks like a mod I wouldn't mind adding to ours.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## markk (Sep 20, 2012)

I like the idea. One question, do you have any problems starving the AMNPS for combustion air?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 20, 2012)

That's cool! Pops did pretty much the same thing to his big smoke house a couple of months ago to get to use the AMNPS...JJ


----------



## chrisblunck (Sep 20, 2012)

The mailbox has plenty of holes in the floor of the box used for mounting purposes.  These holes seem to provide ample intake air for the smoke generator (AMNPS).


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 20, 2012)

The mailbox works great for the AMNPS. I add it to my UDS . Going to hook it up to all my smokers
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/127654


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 20, 2012)

This may create a whole new industry for mail box manufacturers. The way the USPS is going we may not need them much longer


----------



## daveomak (Oct 12, 2012)

Chris, morning.... I tried your mod on my MES..... WOW.....  This mod works so good... No heat build up in the smoker.....  Perfect...  

Dave


----------



## chrisblunck (Oct 12, 2012)

It does work great doesn't it!  I need to do some cheese this weekend!


----------



## da maxx (Oct 12, 2012)

How hot does the mail box get ? Underneath?

I'm working on the same concept. However, I bought the flat style box. AMNPS fits with little space around it. I thought this would improve the smoke drafting. Hope to finish it this weekend.


----------



## chrisblunck (Oct 12, 2012)

I can hold rest my hand on top of the mail box with out burning myself!  Underneath, I have no idea.


----------



## da maxx (Oct 20, 2012)

Here's picts of the Flat mailbox mod.













DSC00279.JPG



__ da maxx
__ Oct 20, 2012






And the box.













DSC00280.JPG



__ da maxx
__ Oct 20, 2012






So I loaded up a row and a half. I removed the chip tray from inside the smoker. Left everything else. Worked fine. Smoke the entire time.


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 1, 2012)

Chris, this looks awesome. I ordered the AMNPS Thursday night, looks like I will be making a trip to Lowes when it arrives.


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 4, 2012)

The AMNPS arrived today, thanks Todd for fast shipping. So, I had to try the mailbox mod.





Lit up the AMNPS with PMC.





Here is the result. Time to get the cheese in the MES!






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a hoot.  Looks like $20 well spent!!

JD


----------



## flareman (Jan 22, 2013)

I build my mailbox smoker earlier tonight. I used a silicone rubber sealant around the outside of the duct....as long as a season the box before using to smoke, I would think it would be OK....I don't want a funny smell/taste....any thoughts?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2013)

Seasoning the mailbox can't hurt..... Could help....  I ran mine without seasoning so I have no baseline to give a good answer...    Dave


----------



## bgolden49 (Dec 2, 2013)

Imagine that hooked to the bottom vent of my Weber kettle grill as well ....


----------



## gitnby (Jan 26, 2014)

Did the mailbox mod.

An $8 aluminum mailbox from Amazon, 2 adjustable elbows, some silver tape and 4 ' of flex duct.

Drilled a small hole in front of box for airflow and mounted box on brackets attached to my 'smoker stand' (old dorm fridge)

Did a cold smoke to season the box and I got 5 hours of lovely smoke on only 2 rows on AMNPS.

Looking forward to much better internal temp control on MES, and better taste due to less creosote from AMNPS.

Previously, I had noticed a bitter taste on cold smoked cheeses, especially the hard cheeses, and the cheese above the AMNPS always melted slightly.

This should solve that issue.

AND, more room for stuff in my stand, since the wood chips will be gone!

Many Thanks to Mr T 59874  for his suggestions on an external smoke generator for my cheese smokes!

And Thanks to chrisblunck  and the other contributors on this thread and others on the Mailbox Mod!













get-attachment_zps2557e179.jpg



__ gitnby
__ Jan 26, 2014


















0720131054_zps8b35e712.jpg



__ gitnby
__ Jul 20, 2013


----------



## holyfeld (Jan 30, 2014)

GITNBY said:


> Did the mailbox mod.
> 
> An $8 aluminum mailbox from Amazon, 2 adjustable elbows, some silver tape and 4 ' of flex duct.
> 
> Drilled a small hole in front of box for airflow and mounted box on brackets attached to my 'smoker stand' (old dorm fridge)


What is the diameter of your "small hole"? I see one of these in my near future.


----------



## Victor (Jan 30, 2014)

Try it before you drill any holes. I was only getting 7 1/2 hours of smoke time with my box. I was barely cracking the door open, and left the small oblong hole on the bottom of the box near the back wall uncovered. I park my tray at the back wall of the box over that hole.

After covering the small oblong hole on the bottom of the box, and closing the door all the way, I am now getting very close to 10 hours of smoke.

My mailbox has gaps along both sides. I ty-wrapped both sides, and pretty much closed off the air intake there. There is also a gap at the front of the box under the door. I don't need to drill any holes at all, and have no problem keeping the pellets smoking. No hassle at all.

I was going to put a butterfly vent on the front door, but not now.


----------



## gitnby (Jan 30, 2014)

The hole is 3/4". The mailbox I got has almost no gap under door when it's closed and it has 4 or maybe 6 small screw holes in bottom.

It just wasn't getting a good pull on a cold smoke. I'm sure when I use it with smoker turned on, it will draw better, and I may use the silver tape to fully or partially cover the hole?

I experimented with the position of the AMNPS in the box, and it seemed like the best spot was about 3/4 of the way towards back.


----------



## Victor (Jan 31, 2014)

Cool,

There is probably many variations of the ol mail box. It's all about tweaking whatever you have with your unique setup. The mailbox mod is really sweet! It's the perfect setup for a lot of people. And, it's inexpensive.


----------



## Victor (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh, I forgot. I've seen where some of the guys are using refrigerator magnets to adjust the air flow on the hole(s) on the box door. You might consider that.


----------



## gitnby (Jan 31, 2014)

Victor said:


> Oh, I forgot. I've seen where some of the guys are using refrigerator magnets to adjust the air flow on the hole(s) on the box door. You might consider that.


Not on an aluminum mailbox, which is what I have.


----------



## solidbob (May 9, 2014)

Hi all. Just ordered my pellet smoker, excited to get it and try it out. I'm also about to do the mailbox mod on my MES 30 analog. Had a question about the size of the hole. Looks like most of you have done the 3" hole as that is the size of the hole in the MES with the side loader. I don't have that so I'll be drilling a clean hole in my MES as well as the mailbox. Would a smaller size work just as well, maybe just a 2"? I live in NYC so I don't have a lot of tools available. Heading to home depot today to pick up supplies. I haven't seen a lot of 3" hole saw bits, hopefully they'll have one. I have an old electric drill but it's on it's way out. Hopefully I can make it all work.

Also, can you suggest any caulk or sealant for the holes? I saw the tabs someone did but to get a better seal, how did y'all attach the  flex to the mailbox and the MES?

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2014)

Bob, morning.....  I used 2 each, 3" aluminum elbows and aluminum flex...  you can use 1 or 2 aluminum elbows....  however you can fit stuff up ......   I split the end of the elbow and inserted it in the hole with half of the tabs bent outward at 90 deg. then bent the tabs inside the MB to hold it in place....  I haven't used any sealer... seems to seal well enough but if you have leaks, use high temp silicone or aluminum high temp duct tape...  and hose clamps on the flex.....













AMNPS and Mailbox mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















burning pellets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















inside mailbox.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















outside mailbox.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















smoke in the smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















Inside MES wchip tray.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


----------



## solidbob (May 11, 2014)

Thanks! I went with the 3" pipe. Trying to do this stuff in NYC can be frustrating. Our Home Depot doesn't have everything. They had the elbows but not the actual flex pipe so I have to track that down. Also, as expected, they don't sell regular mailboxes in the city. Need to track down one of those or order one online. Got my AMNPS yesterday so I'm excited to get this done and try it out. Will report back.


----------



## solidbob (May 11, 2014)

So finally got all the pieces needed for the mod. Took a bit of hitting up a few different stores. Mod was easy and went together quick. Got it all set up, seasoned my AMNPS, dried my pellets in the oven for awhile and did a little cleaning on my MES. Already kinda late in the day so I just threw some chicken breasts and wings in there to test it out. As far as I can tell, my pellets lit up pretty quick with the torch and are still smoking about 30 minutes in and I'm getting good smoke in the MES.

Only things I see I might have to play with is maybe shortening the piece of flex pipe. All I could find was the dryer type stuff so it's easy to cut to length. Also, I have some high temp silicone seal I might use to seal the back of the mailbox. Sooner or later I might need to put some more vent holes near the top of the MES as it only has that small one in the back. But, so far so good. Thanks to everyone here for all the advice. Excited to fire this up Memorial Day weekend.













photo.JPG



__ solidbob
__ May 11, 2014


----------



## gridflash (May 15, 2014)

Great Mods guys...


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2014)

Looking good......  have you tried gravel or sand in the water pan for a heat deflector/thermal mass......  I use it and it sure helps in my MES 30....


Dave


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 15, 2014)

Just saw this mailbox mod by Tomzo in another thread and it was kind of a "Duh, why didn't I think of that?" kind of moment.













20130917_181734.jpg



__ demosthenes9
__ May 15, 2014






Skip the flex hose/tubing and just add legs to the mailbox so that it lines up directly.


----------



## daveomak (May 15, 2014)

The flex hose helps to cool the smoke if needed.....


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 15, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> The flex hose helps to cool the smoke if needed.....


Good point.


----------



## cunnart (May 19, 2014)

Plus you can raise the flag to tell you that you are smoking something... You know in case your nose isn't working.


----------



## scott forman (Jun 5, 2014)

I've had all kinds of trouble keeping my AMNPS going during hot smokes.  I swear it worked when I first got it but for a long time it hasn't and always snuffs out.  So, I decided to finally do this!! Cost about $45 and about 2 hours of time including going to Lowes.

I added a PC fan at the back to draw air through and hacked an old wall wart for power.

Doing a test run today with the smoker at 225 and the pellets going!  Hopefully it works, sure seems like it will!













mailbox_smoker_1.jpg



__ scott forman
__ Jun 5, 2014


















mailbox_smoker.jpg



__ scott forman
__ Jun 5, 2014






The tubing comes apart easily, but I may have to get a coupler and try the leg idea!


----------



## scott forman (Jun 5, 2014)

Lesson learned, don't put the tray close to the fan!  As the pellets at the rear of the tray started to burn the fan caused them to catch fire.

After this I put in a new fan then placed the tray more towards the front and it's running perfect!

 













10343540_10152215495603918_8261019733498054335_n.j



__ scott forman
__ Jun 5, 2014


----------



## surgetek (Jun 8, 2014)

Toady is my first smoke with digital MES30(?). Just a rack of ribs and a butt. Not much to do but sit and wait for my foil cycle to be done so I was looking around to see how I can get some more, or any, smoke. I came across a post that said search the mailbox mod.

I was thinking of getting the AMNPS tube for pellets but hell I'm going to do this I am pretty sure. 

So you light the pellets and set the smoker to the desired temp and sit back?


----------



## holyfeld (Jun 8, 2014)

Another question ... 

Has anyone developed an either/or solution to the chip tray / mailbox mod?

I'd like to have the flexibility during short smokes to manually load the chip tray and play with different woods. On longer / cold smokes I'd like to use my AMNPS and wander around.

The pictures of the MES inside tend so show the chip tray missing and 90 elbow fairly firmly fixed to the smoker wall.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 8, 2014)

Many people use a 3" flexible dryer hose. This usually has a crimped end that will fit into the chip hole with no permanent attachment needed.


----------



## holyfeld (Jun 8, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> Many people use a 3" flexible dryer hose. This usually has a crimped end that will fit into the chip hole with no permanent attachment needed.


That would work. I'll check @ Lowes. I was looking @ the 90 elbow and perhaps got a little too far into "over engineering."

Thank you!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2014)

holyfeld said:


> Another question ...
> 
> Has anyone developed an either/or solution to the chip tray / mailbox mod?
> 
> ...




Leave the MB hooked up and use the chip tray to smoke with dust or chips....


----------



## bluestar0480 (Jun 18, 2014)

After reading this and was having problems keeping my amazen pellet lit I installed this today... Tested it without drilling front draft holes and still had problems... Tomorrow going I drill draft holes in front... Some had said to try it without since the holes in bottom worked for them so I did but no luck...  I had a little smoke leaking from round attaché meant areas so gonna tape that up tomorrow... Was minuscule loss but do u all think sealing that up will make major drafting difference? Thanks for any advice


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2014)

bluestar0480 said:


> After reading this and was having problems keeping my amazen pellet lit I installed this today... Tested it without drilling front draft holes and still had problems... Tomorrow going I drill draft holes in front... Some had said to try it without since the holes in bottom worked for them so I did but no luck...  I had a little smoke leaking from round attaché meant areas so gonna tape that up tomorrow... Was minuscule loss but do u all think sealing that up will make major drafting difference? Thanks for any advice




Exhaust wide open....  preheat the smoker to start a draft.....  and Yes you need holes in the MB....  for air.... pellets won't burn without air....  and air is needed to flow through the smoker...


----------



## bluestar0480 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yea I did preheat smoker and open exhaust fully...  Only thing I hadn't done was the drill te holes... Thanks


----------



## bluestar0480 (Jun 19, 2014)

Got home from work this morning at 8... Drilled three 1/2 inch holes on door and fired her up... 4 butts in the smoker going... And the mailbox is working sweet now.... Thanks for the advice all... Wonderful mod for my smoker... Can't wait to do use some more ideas Yuns got on here


----------



## holyfeld (Jun 27, 2014)

Completed my mailbox mod. 20' of flex is a little long. i'll shorten before the next smoke.













MailboxMod.jpg



__ holyfeld
__ Jun 27, 2014






Test drove it for 2.5 hours smoking "The World's Best Barbecue Beans". This involved a single row of pellets in the AMNPS. Worked fine.













BakedBeans.jpg



__ holyfeld
__ Jun 27, 2014






So I loaded 2.5 rows in my AMNPS anticipating about 7 - 8 hours of smoke, which should get a butt almost to the stall temp. Loaded the smoker about midnight, stayed up long enough to see TBS coming out of the smoker, and went to bed. I got up about 0630 to check. No TBS coming out of the smoker and the temp was pushing 170. Pulled the AMNPS and to my dismay saw this.













PartialBurn.jpg



__ holyfeld
__ Jun 27, 2014






The good news - even smokes that don't turn out quite like I want are still edible. But it needed more smoke.













PorkButt.jpeg



__ holyfeld
__ Jun 27, 2014






Any ideas on what I should do differently with loading the AMNPS so the burn turns the corner?


----------



## scott forman (Jun 27, 2014)

I've had similar issues with my tray not staying lit.  Even with the mailbox mod I have to check it every half hour or so.  I'm not sure if it is climate or what -- I'm in Nebraska.  But, yesterday I borrowed my brother's smoke generator which is similar but instead is just a long tube -- although I'm not sure if it is from AMAZEN or not but looks similar to their tube.  

I loaded it up with pellets, lit them, and did a full test in my mailbox with the heat on in the smoker.  It provided much more smoke than the tray and burned every last bit of pellet!  I filled it half way and it burned for about 3 hours. 

I'm actually going to go to the local BBQ store today to buy one and then I'll see how it goes.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2014)

I have to fill the AMNPS to the top of the rails to make it burn.....  AND at the corners, it needs to be super full to make the corner....    ALSO that long length of duct is adding friction to the air flow....  It could be slowing good air flow..    It looks as if you dry your pellets well...  that is critical to have dry pellets..  2+ hours in your MES at 275 will work wonders drying pellets...


----------



## holyfeld (Jun 27, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I have to fill the AMNPS to the top of the rails to make it burn..... AND at the corners, it needs to be super full to make the corner.... ALSO that long length of duct is adding friction to the air flow.... It could be slowing good air flow.. It looks as if you dry your pellets well... that is critical to have dry pellets.. 2+ hours in your MES at 275 will work wonders drying pellets...


When I looked at the picture, I wondered about the fill. Looking at the original (hi-res) picture, it was almost rail high, and probably lower on the corners. 

I'm going to shorten the duct regardless. I don't want to get too short because I'm heading into cold smokes. Eventually I'm going to be asking about smoke generators as a friend wants me smoke some grain for Rauch Bier. I don't recall Todd having Beech pellets. Regardless, 20' is too long. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The pellets reside in the ziplocs Todd ships in. I dried the pellets in an oven for 45 min at 350. Single pellet thick.

Now what can I smoke for 4 hours or so to test the improved loading? I'd like to get to the point where I can load the smoker with briskets / butts and go to bed for a while. Waking up every hour to add chips was romantic and fun for the first 2 butts. Then it got old. [emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## scott forman (Jun 28, 2014)

If you're having _any_  issues with the A-MAZE-N tray then go out and buy their long TUBE!!  I bought one yesterday and used it today.  It worked WAY BETTER than the tray.  It lit way better, stayed smoking way longer, and completely ashed an entire tube of pellets without any issue at all.  And... the food tasted way better than I've ever gotten with the tray!  I didn't have to mess around with it at all.  

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNTS


----------



## holyfeld (Jun 29, 2014)

Scott Forman said:


> If you're having _any_  issues with the A-MAZE-N tray then go out and buy their long TUBE!!


Did you use the tube in the mailbox?


----------



## scott forman (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, with the mailbox. It fits perfectly inside. Just the right length.


----------



## holyfeld (Jun 29, 2014)

Scott Forman said:


> Yes, with the mailbox. It fits perfectly inside. Just the right length.


Hmmm. 6 hours (the 12" version) should work as I've always been above 140 F in the 3 - 4 hour range. Thinking ....


----------



## scott forman (Jun 29, 2014)

I filled the tube half way, moved the pellets to the open end, lit it, let it burn for 10 min then moved the pellets to the bottom (which put the burning pellets to the middle) and filled the rest so it would double burn.   Doing that it only lasted 2 hours.  I'm sure it would last longer if I filled it all the way and just lit the end.  But, personally I'd do the long version unless it wouldn't fit in your box.  I smoked bacon wrapped chicken for only 2 hours and it was perfect.  Way better than any I had done before using the tray.



holyfeld said:


> Hmmm. 6 hours (the 12" version) should work as I've always been above 140 F in the 3 - 4 hour range. Thinking ....


----------



## ssbaldy (Jul 5, 2014)

Here is my version of a "mailbox" mod. I did not have any mailboxes laying around, but I do work at a computer repair shop. I got to thinking that a gutted tower box would probably work pretty well. I took out anything that was plastic and mounted a 3" rigid pipe to the lid (which I have since replaced with a 90 degree elbow). Any of the holes were covered with metal tape. I didn't really like the idea of taking the guts out of the MES, so I am trying to make all mods easily reversible. I did remove the side mounted vent and replaced it with a 90 degree elbow and a 12" piece of rigid pipe. Interestingly enough, the vent fits right into the ridgid pipe if I ever need it. I found that leaving the pellet tray and holder installed restricts the flow of air just enough to make it hard for the AMPNS to get enough air to keep lit. So, I added the exhaust fan from the case to the outside. Since I thought that running it atg 12 volts might be too fast, I hooked it to a 5 volt ac adapter. It provides just enough flow to keep the AMPNS happy and provides lots of TBS.













IMG_1090.JPG



__ ssbaldy
__ Jul 5, 2014


















IMG_1091.JPG



__ ssbaldy
__ Jul 5, 2014






I do take the plastic front cover off for smoking, but I think the box would stay cool enough that I might try leaving it on one time.

Thanks to everyone here for all of the tips & tricks. The Maverick just started beeping, so I think the pork roasts may be ready to get out and starft cooling down. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally got some time to work on my mod. Basically the same as above.

Finally found a nice, stainless steel cart on craigslist.













DSCF0370.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 11, 2014






When my daughter bought her house, we got her a locking mailbox, so this is her contribution. I put a 1" hole on either side of the box near the front for ventilation. If that's too much, I can always use metal tape to decrease the intake. So just two twisty 3" ducts, one 3" dryer hose, and two "O" clamps later. The crimped end of the duct fit nicely into the 3" hole in the mailbox, but I also sealed it with metal tape to prevent leaks.













DSCF0369.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 11, 2014


















DSCF0372.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 11, 2014


















DSCF0375.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 11, 2014






I also use a 3" duct over the outtake vent to create more draw. Never had a problem with stale smoke, or too much trouble keeping my AMNPS lit while inside the MES.













DSCF0374.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 11, 2014






Will test drive the mod later this week. It's too dang hot today.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2014)

DSCF0372.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 11, 2014









mneely, afternoon......    If you got that mailbox at a garage sale, you PAID .....WAY TOO MUCH .....   for it.....   :biggrin:


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ha! No, like I said, it was the one we replaced at my daughter's 1950's house. Might even be the original.. It may not be pretty, but it is solidly built, unlike the newer ones I looked at in the big-box home improvement stores. It took about 3 entire minutes for my brand new hole saws to penetrate it!


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 17, 2014)

Testing today on a couple pork butts. No leaks! At the 2-1/2 hour mark, AMNPS is running smoothly, turning out perfect TBS. The MES seemed to be having a bit of trouble getting up to temp, so I did cover the mailbox intake holes halfway with metal tape, to cut down a little on the draft. 

I will post pics later in another thread.


----------



## broilerking (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi, I love your mailbox mod! I'm new to this so I wanted to ask...is that a steel or aluminum mailbox? Where did you find the metallic leg stands attached to the box? And finally, how big is the hole to the smoker and what did you use to join them? 

Thanks!  Broiler king


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 9, 2014)

BroilerKing said:


> Hi, I love your mailbox mod! I'm new to this so I wanted to ask...is that a steel or aluminum mailbox? Where did you find the metallic leg stands attached to the box? And finally, how big is the hole to the smoker and what did you use to join them?
> 
> Thanks! Broiler king


BroilerKing,

Who are you directing your question to?


----------



## broilerking (Sep 10, 2014)

Oops. I just realized that you were referring  to someone else mod in the original post. Disregard!


----------



## gulf shucker (Dec 30, 2014)

chrisblunck said:


> I was having difficulty on hot smokes due to the proximity of my AMNPS to the burner, the pellets would burn up prematurely after only 4-5 hours.  When doing cold smokes, I was getting to much temp rise using pellets which is not a good thing while cold smoking salmon.  So I came up with a solution I call the Mail Box mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 2, 2015)

Have not even used my MES40 yet....but it has a mailbox on it. I have some pictures I took of it last night after I got done....will post them here shortly.....I just ordered a AMNPS today as well. I did however "season" the mailbox and the associated parts using the 18" tube we have. I only drilled one small (.250") hole towards the top of the mailbox door. There was several holes in the floor of it already. But the tube did smoke for right around 6 hours...At first I had the timer set for 4 hours....I have read that without some heat in the smoker a draft is not developed and the smoke has a hard time making its way out. At one point when I went to check on it I noticed a bit of smoke was coming out of the mailbox door, the control panel of the MES said 35*. I have read on here that this is common....and I have an idea of how I am going to address this for when I want to cold smoke and the ambient temperature is on the colder side. After I get done exercising I will post up my ramblings....if any one is interested...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2015)

Turn on the heat in the MES until the temp says 50-70 and watch the draft develop...  turn it off..... see what the temp goes to.....   get it warm enough to draft...   You might have to "crack" open the door to the MB to get enough air to flow...   It's a trial and error thing...  I have 2 each 3/4" or 1" holes in mine....    each situation is different....  













MailBox burning pellets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## freakynorm (Jan 10, 2015)

I went out and did the mailbox mod as well. I also picked up an old table for $8 to raise up the smoker a bit and give a longer path for the smoke to travel/cool. Works like a charm. Sometimes I've had to relight the AMNPS when it got to the middle row but it's not a big deal. Maybe I should add a hole or two underneath the mailbox where the 2nd row of the ANMPS lines up to?













20150110_150416.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 10, 2015


















20150110_150426.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## valdamax (Jan 20, 2015)

A case fan was my first thought for this mod as well! Great job with that... I would pay $40 for a stainless steel AMNPS smoke box w/ fan mod *peers at Todd* - short of him making us one, any ideas on a stainless steel box enclosure that would work well instead of a mailbox?


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 20, 2015)

valdamax said:


> A case fan was my first thought for this mod as well! Great job with that... I would pay $40 for a stainless steel AMNPS smoke box w/ fan mod *peers at Todd* - short of him making us one, any ideas on a stainless steel box enclosure that would work well instead of a mailbox?


Have not priced stainless steel lately....but for enough of a sheet of it to build a stainless mailbox it is going to cost quite a bit more than $40.....not to mention the pricey tig welding that it will need...


----------



## valdamax (Jan 20, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Have not priced stainless steel lately....but for enough of a sheet of it to build a stainless mailbox it is going to cost quite a bit more than $40.....not to mention the pricey tig welding that it will need...


I'm not sure about that - $6 out of China in volume purchase of 200 units... http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/stainless-steel-computer-case_60016265095.html (may have to copy/paste link for it to work)

edit: I reference that computer case simply to demonstrate how cheap it can be for a stainless steel box with computer fan - something like for our needs could probably be done for even half that price


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 21, 2015)

valdamax said:


> I'm not sure about that - $6 out of China in volume purchase of 200 units... http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/stainless-steel-computer-case_60016265095.html (may have to copy/paste link for it to work)
> 
> edit: I reference that computer case simply to demonstrate how cheap it can be for a stainless steel box with computer fan - something like for our needs could probably be done for even half that price


Good point. Had a neighbor that thought going thru the above place was a great way for his indoor gardening shop to get there high power light ballast and hoods. Ran into his business partner, said by the time all was said and done they didn't even break even on the deal, but that is a whole different deal. 

Pretty sure this has already been covered here, right now I have Gorilla Tape sealing the elbow to the Mailbox.  If I allow it to completely cure prior to use can I use the Permatex Ultra Gold I use on our pellet stove pipe?


----------



## domapoi (Jan 25, 2015)

Have you tried just popping the pellets in the microwave for about a min. to a min. and a half on high? I don't use the pellets but have on occasion had the same problem with the dust not staying lit and the micro cures that problem right away.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 26, 2015)

DOMAPOI said:


> Have you tried just popping the pellets in the microwave for about a min. to a min. and a half on high? I don't use the pellets but have on occasion had the same problem with the dust not staying lit and the micro cures that problem right away.


If you do nuke the pellets be careful on how long they are getting zapped. Best to keep the time short and give them several sessions with some rest between them. Was nuking some pellets a short while back and had them start to smolder, they were in the nuke box for 75 seconds.


----------



## will75 (Oct 2, 2015)

What is the science part of having the mailbox below the smoker?   better draft?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 2, 2015)

will75 said:


> What is the science part of having the mailbox below the smoker?   better draft?



Heat rises....


----------



## driedstick (Oct 6, 2015)

Starting my mod last night, will be going and getting the D/V pipe tonight. 

Did not have an old one sitting around so had to buy this at HD. 17.00 













IMG_20151005_180328864_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2015






Hole cut, I will need to open it to 3", this is about 2 3/4, largest hole saw I had. 













IMG_20151005_180337152[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2015






Thought I would give her a test run. 













IMG_20151005_190943583[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2015






chugging along 













IMG_20151005_190951931[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2015


















IMG_20151005_191008674[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 6, 2015






I know before I went to bed it was still going and that was about 4hrs into. it, When I got up this morning I checked it out and only one stretch of the amps was burnt, it did not turn the corner to start the next leg. SO when I get everything up and going and connected I will do it again and start modifying more holes in it. 

More to come.

DS


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2015)

This is the inlet air I chose and it works very well....  the upper air inlet helps to stop recirculating smoke, which is very low on oxygen....  and the 3 holes allows for plenty of air to prevent stale smoke, and allow for moisture removal from the smoker with good air flow...














MB MOD 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Oct 6, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Oct 6, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> This is the inlet air I chose and it works very well.... the upper air inlet helps to stop recirculating smoke, which is very low on oxygen.... and the 3 holes allows for plenty of air to prevent stale smoke, and allow for moisture removal from the smoker with good air flow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, I did see yours and was thinking the same thing, I will take a 1" vari bit home tonight and drill some extra holes in it, but only go in about 3/4" to see how she works then. 

Thanks, 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Oct 9, 2015)

Well, got mine done last night, will give it a shot this weekend. 













IMG_20151008_202830618[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 9, 2015


















IMG_20151008_202844007[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 9, 2015


















IMG_20151008_203632883[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 9, 2015


















IMG_20151008_205352215_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 9, 2015






A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2015)

Thumbs Up


----------



## twawsico (Oct 20, 2015)

New member here, but I just added the mailbox mod to my MES 30" Gen 2 (I know, I know), and it works great! I'll post a pic or two once I get the smoker on the cart that I've ordered and have the setup finalized. Thank for all of the info!


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 25, 2015)

Why buy this? You can get a grate, fill with wood and put in any box - mailbox is best idea though. My concern is with the stack - if the stack isnt tall enough it will not "pull" the smoke out of the smoker and the smoke will sit there and overly smoke the contents. Too tall a stack and the smoke cools and falls back into the smoker, and smoke doesnt escape. 

has anyone tried it without a stack, and added it? What was the height that you could feel a "pull" of smoke?


----------



## hotfishtacos (Oct 25, 2015)

I have no stack on my MES gen 2.5 40 and the Mailbox Mod works flawlessly.  I ran it yesterday with no heat, smoking some cheese and it rocks! Today I'm doing a pork butt. Here is a video; 

Steve


----------



## hotfishtacos (Oct 25, 2015)

You saw before how well the ANMPS worked with the mailbox mod in my new MES gen 2.5 40 and this is a look at the pellet smoker after 10 hours running straight.  I left it on after foiling my pork butt because I wanted to do a double load of "Wicked Beans" I think it has a few hours left to go! ;













ANMPS after 10 hrs.jpg



__ hotfishtacos
__ Oct 25, 2015


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 25, 2015)

hotfishtacos said:


> You saw before how well the ANMPS worked with the mailbox mod in my new MES gen 2.5 40 and this is a look at the pellet smoker after 10 hours running straight.  I left it on after foiling my pork butt because I wanted to do a double load of "Wicked Beans" I think it has a few hours left to go! ;


Nice job, when everything comes together with an awesome TBS it just can't be beat!

Looking good HFT, looking good my friend. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hotfishtacos (Oct 25, 2015)

redheelerdog, I see you like the heat also!  WTG!!


----------



## drjoejo (Nov 13, 2015)

Also a new member and I added the AMNPS and the mailbox mod and it really is great.  I smoked some ribs and pork loin and I had TBS for as long as i needed it.  I did not drill any holes in the mailbox, nor did i add the flag on the side.  I figured if i need more air holes i could start with them.  What I found was just sitting the mailbox on 2 half inch pieces of wood and putting magnets over the flag holes on the side of the mailbox worked perfectly for me.  I'm going find/make some sort of cart to keep it all together and make it easy to move around.  This is one of the best mods for the MES 30 I've seen to date.













IMG_0697.JPG



__ drjoejo
__ Nov 13, 2015


















IMG_0695.JPG



__ drjoejo
__ Nov 13, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Nov 13, 2015)

drjoejo said:


> Also a new member and I added the AMNPS and the mailbox mod and it really is great.  I smoked some ribs and pork loin and I had TBS for as long as i needed it.  I did not drill any holes in the mailbox, nor did i add the flag on the side.  I figured if i need more air holes i could start with them.  What I found was just sitting the mailbox on 2 half inch pieces of wood and putting magnets over the flag holes on the side of the mailbox worked perfectly for me.  I'm going find/make some sort of cart to keep it all together and make it easy to move around.  This is one of the best mods for the MES 30 I've seen to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet - here is my cart. Works great with the Mailbox Mod. I think the cart was like $60.00 or so,,,adjustable shelves, I cut one rack to make the two outside racks,













IMG_20151008_202819414_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 16, 2015


















IMG_20151008_205352215_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 12, 2015


















IMG_20141222_194130700_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 23, 2014


















IMG_20141222_174908252.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## drjoejo (Nov 14, 2015)

That is exactly the cart I was thinking of. Where did you find it?


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2015)

drjoejo said:


> That is exactly the cart I was thinking of. Where did you find it?


I got mine from amazon,,,, but I think you can get them at wal mart 

Yep good set up on this cart for me

DS


----------



## captrichc (Dec 26, 2015)

Did mine today. 













20151226_142054.jpg



__ captrichc
__ Dec 26, 2015


















20151226_142045.jpg



__ captrichc
__ Dec 26, 2015


















20151226_135714.jpg



__ captrichc
__ Dec 26, 2015


















20151226_135520.jpg



__ captrichc
__ Dec 26, 2015


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Dec 26, 2015)

Mailbox mod is awesome. Tried mine for the first time Thursday cold smoking some bacon and it worked great. Had to tweak it and experiment with covering and uncovering holes to get the right amount of smoke. I smoked four Boston butts today though and had some issues. It burned perfect all the way down one side but fizzled out when it turned the corner. I had the tray full and it burned great until that point. Any ideas?


----------



## captrichc (Dec 26, 2015)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> Mailbox mod is awesome. Tried mine for the first time Thursday cold smoking some bacon and it worked great. Had to tweak it and experiment with covering and uncovering holes to get the right amount of smoke. I smoked four Boston butts today though and had some issues. It burned perfect all the way down one side but fizzled out when it turned the corner. I had the tray full and it burned great until that point. Any ideas?



That stinks. I have not used mine just yet. Only a trial run just with a little bit of pellet to make sure everything was good. Hope it runs good tomorrow. Ill be smoking some chicken quarters. Looking for a 4 to 5 hr smoke. Thinking of filling only half the tray. Any thoughts on that.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2015)

I have to overfill the corners to get it to complete the turn...   AND I dry my pellets before use...    Doing that, solves all the problems....


----------



## captrichc (Dec 27, 2015)

Hpw do you dry the pellets?


----------



## tropics (Dec 27, 2015)

captrichc said:


> Hpw do you dry the pellets?


Most guys nuke them,some dry in the smoker while preheating.I nuke mine on a paper plate 45 sec stir them and do it again

Richie

Dave hope you don't mind me answering


----------



## captrichc (Dec 27, 2015)

tropics said:


> Most guys nuke them,some dry in the smoker while preheating.I nuke mine on a paper plate 45 sec stir them and do it again
> Richie
> Dave hope you don't mind me answering



good to know. i will try that next time. i just put 13 chicken quarters into the smoker at 235. smoking for 4 hrs or till 165. then ill check the skin. maybe put it under the broiler to crisp a little bit. using hickory and cherry pellets. filled the first row to the turn on the AMPS tray. didnt have a problem getting the pellets to cheery this morning. so im happy so far. thanks for the quick reply. ill figure out where to postpicture of the finished product. im assuming we dont want to clutter this thread.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2015)

tropics said:


> captrichc said:
> 
> 
> > Hpw do you dry the pellets?
> ...



Not at all !!!!   Members need answers and sometimes in a timely manner....   Good job...... Thumbs Up....


----------



## captrichc (Dec 29, 2015)

has anyone used woodchips in a mailbox mod? i have so much wood chip that i dont know what to do with it now that i got a bunch of pellets from christmas.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2015)

captrichc said:


> has anyone used woodchips in a mailbox mod? i have so much wood chip that i dont know what to do with it now that i got a bunch of pellets from christmas.


I still use my chip pan periodically...  For short smokes.... like for a steak on a reverse sear...  and I use them in my fish smoker at times...


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 31, 2015)

I did my first test smoke with the MES mailbox mod and AMNPS today. I ran it 6 hours. It burned through the first two rows of pellets and the beginning of the third. It seem to be smoking a little too fast. What's the best way to slow down the burn/smoke? Cover more of the holes? I did drill 3 1/2 inch holes in the door and there are some holes already on the bottom.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2015)

It's burning about right...    That would have given you about 9 hours smoke..     Mine burns about 10...  Depends on elevation, outside temp, humidity....  It ain't perfect but it sure beats what's in second place....

I hope you aren't unhappy with 9 continuous hours of smoke without having to do squat...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   ...


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 31, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> It's burning about right...    That would have given you about 9 hours smoke..     Mine burns about 10...  Depends on elevation, outside temp, humidity....  It ain't perfect but it sure beats what's in second place....
> 
> I hope you aren't unhappy with 9 continuous hours of smoke without having to do squat......
> 
> ...


I'm actually very happy with the performance of the mailbox mod and thank you DaveOmak for all the instructions on how to build it. I was just wondering about the impact on smoke of more or less oxygen with the control of vent holes.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2015)

If there is not enough air supply, the pellets will usually turn black...  charcoal...   If you have a fine layer of white (ish) ash, you've got enough air supply....  The correct amount of air also helps to burn off any creosote...  so your  food has a nice golden color to it and a great flavor...  or something like that....

I use the vent holes not only to supply air for the AMNPS, but I use them to regulate the amount of air through the smoker....  The 3 holes I have in my MB mod are 3/4"....  with the heat on in the MES, there is REALLY good air flow...  I like lots of air flowing through the smoker....  I think the food tastes "cleaner"....  what ever that is...  I prefer the taste...  I have plugged the upper hole and it does something different to the smoke and the flavor...    so now I smoke with all three open.... 













MB MOD 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2015


----------



## smokingbro (Jan 2, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> If there is not enough air supply, the pellets will usually turn black...  charcoal...   If you have a fine layer of white (ish) ash, you've got enough air supply....  The correct amount of air also helps to burn off any creosote...  so your  food has a nice golden color to it and a great flavor...  or something like that....
> 
> I use the vent holes not only to supply air for the AMNPS, but I use them to regulate the amount of air through the smoker....  The 3 holes I have in my MB mod are 3/4"....  with the heat on in the MES, there is REALLY good air flow...  I like lots of air flowing through the smoker....  I think the food tastes "cleaner"....  what ever that is...  I prefer the taste...  I have plugged the upper hole and it does something different to the smoke and the flavor...    so now I smoke with all three open....
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. I smoked a pork butt yesterday with the MES 30, mailbox and AMNPS. I covered all the mounting holes in the bottom of the box and left the 3 on the door I drilled wide open. This seem to improve airflow across the "top" of the AMNPS and up the duct at the back. This smoke I also used a better quality pellet, BBQers Delight. BBQD gave me a much better burning and flavorful smoke, than the Traeger pellets I used the day before. With the BBQD pellets I got close to 12 hours of TBS (even the 3+ hours the butt was in the foil, there was still some smoke coming out of the mailbox). At the end of the smoke the pellets were pure white ash.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## captrichc (Jan 10, 2016)

Does anyone have any pictures or video of how much smoke is supposed to be coming through the system?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2016)

The exhaust and inside the smoker...   The flash makes it look thicker than it actually is...













DSCF1908.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2016





.. ..













DSCF1910.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2016


----------



## captrichc (Jan 10, 2016)

How do you keep your glass so clear


----------



## captrichc (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm having a hard time keeping my pellets smoking. Any suggestions?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2016)

That pic is with the door open....

Have you tried drying them at 275º F for a couple hours...   I have to do that or they won't stay lit...

Where do you live...  What's your elevation...   about 5,000' it's tough to keep them lit unless you use the AMNTS....  also, using a water pan, the steam will suffocate the pellets...


----------



## captrichc (Jan 10, 2016)

Did not try drying them. I'm in NY. No elevation issue. No water pan issue since it's in the mailbox. I don't think I am letting it light enough.


----------



## gitnby (Jan 10, 2016)

As others have said, you can try microwaving them.

The other culprit is likely air flow. Either up to your smoker or into your mailbox.

If the smoke you generate does make it's way to your smoker, it may be that the pellets themselves aren't getting enough air to burn?

On calm days with no breeze, or in high humidity, I place a small fan outside of the front of the mailbox. I set the fan up so that it so that it is not blowing directly into front hole, but rather at a 45 degree angle.

It works like a charm!

You don't want too much blowing in there or it will flame up the pellets and they will burn quickly with very little smoke.

Just play around with it.

You may also consider drilling a few small holes in bottom of mailbox?

Mine already has a few holes in bottom for screws or bolts .

Others are set up for side-mount brackets and have no holes underneath.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2016)

captrichc said:


> Did not try drying them. I'm in NY. No elevation issue.* No water pan issue since it's in the mailbox*. I don't think I am letting it light enough.


when water expands into steam, the volume change is something like 1700 to 1....   When that expansion occurs inside your smoker, it can slow or stop the flow of air thus snuffing out the pellets..   Personally, I have experienced this phenomenon...  that's why I'm passing on the information....

Your smoker, ducting and mailbox mod are a unique system and act as one.....

Edit:...  I did experience this when I had a brined turkey in the smoker....  but....  It could also happen if you had a large load of sausage or anything holding a fair amount of water....


----------



## captrichc (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow amazing information. Thanks. I will try the easiest thing first by adding more holes to the mailbox. And try lighting it longer.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 11, 2016)

Where I live, it's the dampness. As Dave said, try drying them in a microwave or oven. I have noted that when I do this, the pellets do loose considerable volume also, so you might want to dry more than your AMNPS will initially hold.


----------



## captrichc (Jan 11, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> Where I live, it's the dampness. As Dave said, try drying them in a microwave or oven. I have noted that when I do this, the pellets do loose considerable volume also, so you might want to dry more than your AMNPS will initially hold.



How long do you microwave for?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 11, 2016)

I put a paper towel on a plate underneath the pellets, then zap for 2 minutes. Then I change paper towels, and zap for 1 minute to 1-1/2 minutes more. It is critical that you watch it during the entire process. Some microwaves can set the paper on fire if left in too long.

I find that convection oven drying is longer, but works the best. I leave the pellets in at 250° to 275° for about 20 minutes. Again, you will have shrinkage, so put in more pellets than you need.


----------



## captrichc (Jan 11, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> I put a paper towel on a plate underneath the pellets, then zap for 2 minutes. Then I change paper towels, and zap for 1 minute to 1-1/2 minutes more. It is critical that you watch it during the entire process. Some microwaves can set the paper on fire if left in too long.
> I find that convection oven drying is longer, but works the best. I leave the pellets in at 250° to 275° for about 20 minutes. Again, you will have shrinkage, so put in more pellets than you need.



Awesome I'll definitely try that


----------



## driedstick (Jan 11, 2016)

I do 2 min then stir, then one more min.... BUT I just got the expandable tube from Amazen and no more nuking, I love it 

the one on the far left is expandable one,,,see how much air flow there is,,,used it this weekend on some chicken and it never missed a lick,













IMG_20160106_173954292[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 7, 2016






My mailbox set up 













IMG_20151008_202819414_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 16, 2015


















IMG_20151008_205352215_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 12, 2015


















IMG_20151008_203632883[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 16, 2015


----------



## captrichc (Jan 11, 2016)

driedstick said:


> I do 2 min then stir, then one more min.... BUT I just got the expandable tube from Amazen and no more nuking, I love it
> 
> the one on the far left is expandable one,,,see how much air flow there is,,,used it this weekend on some chicken and it never missed a lick,
> 
> ...



CNN you take a picture of your mailbox. Trying to get ideas how to drill it. I don't have one of those. I have a rectangle one. Don't know if that makes a difference. Not as much head room in the mailbox. What do you think?


----------



## driedstick (Jan 11, 2016)

IMG_20151115_110143918[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 15, 2015






Will this work??


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2016)

The holes are 3/4".....













PelletsinMB mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 11, 2016





 ..













MB MOD 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2015


----------



## captrichc (Jan 14, 2016)

I only have 2 on each side. I think I will drill some more. And I can cover them if it's too much air flow. Thanks.


----------



## captrichc (Jan 15, 2016)

Does anyone know own what size the air vent it on the top of the MES 30


----------



## smokingbro (Jan 16, 2016)

captrichc said:


> Does anyone know own what size the air vent it on the top of the MES 30


Three inches.


----------



## captrichc (Jan 16, 2016)

So it's the same as the wood chips loaded. Awesome. Making a HD stop in the AM b4 I start. It's going to rain here tomorrow morning. Going to pipe it out a window in my garage.


----------



## smokingbro (Jan 16, 2016)

captrichc said:


> So it's the same as the wood chips loaded. Awesome. Making a HD stop in the AM b4 I start. It's going to rain here tomorrow morning. Going to pipe it out a window in my garage.


Search the forum, a couple of members have piped their vents outside an enclosed space. My MES is currently under the patio near our back door, but the smoke works its way into the house, driving my wife crazy, so I might do something similar. Here's a picture of a 3" duct I have in the vent hole.













10273776_10206681540931029_3524441417505070168_n.j



__ smokingbro
__ Jan 16, 2016


----------



## captrichc (Jan 16, 2016)

20160116_073535.jpg



__ captrichc
__ Jan 16, 2016





Here is what I did.


----------



## setesh (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you for this great mod, it saved my MES!  I have a 30" analog that I bought on closeout for $95.  I thought I got a good deal at the time but then I knew nothing about smoking.  After a lot of frustration I turned to the forums and discovered the AMNPS.  It produced thin blue smoke when outside my MES, but I couldn't get it to do anything besides make clouds of white bitter smoke when inside my smoker. Since my analog MES had nothing but a tiny hole in the back top right corner for a vent I figured the problem was airflow and went looking for mods.  I found this mailbox mod and it has completely changed my smoker.  I am now getting sweet smelling TBS for about 4 hours per row out of the ANMPS and the food tastes SO much better than before.  Below is a picture of what I have done so far.  The chimney seems too tall, but it drafts really well.  Without it I had smoke coming out the mailbox door.  I need to seal the door of the MES up as it leaks badly.  I am planning on using the red RTV silicone gasket maker for that.













IMG_4137.JPG



__ setesh
__ Feb 28, 2016


----------



## lesk (May 2, 2016)

That Mod looks awesome! I recently bought the 3 tray 6x8 AMNPS and I am having trouble keeping it lit while inside my 40in Elite MES..I follow the instructions on the AMNPS box but each time it goes out about 15 minutes into the smoke..alot of unburned pellets in the tray..Any suggestions as to where i can place my tray to keep it going would be great..I will be buying a mailbox this weekend to try the mod out...

Thank You

Les


----------



## daveomak (May 2, 2016)

Les, afternoon.....  It needs more air.....


----------



## driedstick (May 2, 2016)

Lesk said:


> That Mod looks awesome! I recently bought the 3 tray 6x8 AMNPS and I am having trouble keeping it lit while inside my 40in Elite MES..I follow the instructions on the AMNPS box but each time it goes out about 15 minutes into the smoke..alot of unburned pellets in the tray..Any suggestions as to where i can place my tray to keep it going would be great..I will be buying a mailbox this weekend to try the mod out...
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Les


Les,,, What elevation are you at?? Do you have the chip tray pulled out at least 1" ????  You can also try nuking your pellets for about 2 - 3 min then light them,,, when you light them make sure you get a good fame (cherry) for about 10min before blowing out the flame,,,

Hope this helps,,, if you can update your profile so we know where you are at. Just helps us before we respond 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## rick123 (Jul 10, 2016)

2nd smoke today with the MES 40 (no window, slanted drip shield) but this time I have my mailbox mod I built yesterday on. Wow does it make a difference..  Very little breeze today in Charlottte area but the draft is doing its job.   No extra holes in the box, just have the AMZNPS sitting just over the mounting holes in the bottom of the mailbox. 













image.jpeg



__ rick123
__ Jul 10, 2016


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 16, 2016)

I have pulled out my chip loader COMPLETELY.

Pulled out the tray inside the smoker.

NUKED pellets, convection dried.

Lit the pellets and let them burn for 15 mins - eliminating 1/2 of the row, then blew out flame and put in smoker.

Let the top vent be 100% open, and the damn thing still goes out.

Im getting new pellets - the one that came with it (AMPNS brand) must really suck?!

Im a 383' elevation


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> I have pulled out my chip loader COMPLETELY.
> 
> Pulled out the tray inside the smoker.
> 
> ...


What Pellets came with the AMNPS----Sounds like Cherry.

Which Generation MES do you have, and where do you put it in the Smoker?

BTW: You aren't putting Water in the Water Pan, Right?

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello Bear -

I use a variety of the wood pellets, so Ive had cherry in there etc. Recently, the hickory has been unsuccessful. The only one that's been successful is the maple - but not consistant.

The MES is the latest generation - Signature model with the controls in front. It has meat probe sensors etc.

No water in smoker - I use sand.

I ordered the blend from cookin pellets .com. What have you had success with?

The AMPNS is useless to me until I get the mailbox set up going on next payday.

Once I find a great burning pellet I will order a pallet of them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> Hello Bear -
> 
> I use a variety of the wood pellets, so Ive had cherry in there etc. Recently, the hickory has been unsuccessful. The only one that's been successful is the maple - but not consistant.
> 
> ...


As for my AMNPS:
I get all my Pellets from Todd, and the only ones I can't keep going in my Generation #1 and my Generation #2.5 is Cherry.

I always try to get people to keep trying to get theirs going before they resort to a Mailbox, but it sounds like yours is one of the ones that has to go there. Seems you've done all the things on the list of "Try This".

A lot of guys love the Mailbox for various reasons, but I just never wanted the extra hassle, and I don't have the room to leave it hooked up, unless I get rid of my Weber Q, or one of Mrs Bear's Rocking chairs. Neither one of those things are going to happen!!!

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 24, 2016)

Bear -

I took out the tray assy inside the MES and left it wide open - burnt pellets in the Amaze-n for 6 hrs (1/2 the maze). Turned out perfect!! I have the rest of the mailbox to assemble - haven't got their yet for the reasons you say - the hassle and space.

When I took out the tray assy - I noticed that I can attach it to the outside of the unit, and attaché the pellet smoker to the inside of it. I will post pics next week if it works....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> Bear -
> 
> I took out the tray assy inside the MES and left it wide open - burnt pellets in the Amaze-n for 6 hrs (1/2 the maze). Turned out perfect!! I have the rest of the mailbox to assemble - haven't got their yet for the reasons you say - the hassle and space.
> 
> When I took out the tray assy - I noticed that I can attach it to the outside of the unit, and attaché the pellet smoker to the inside of it. I will post pics next week if it works....


Not entirely sure what you mean about removing the tray assy & attaching it to the outside, but I'm sure Pics will help.

You got 6 hours---That's getting there---Did you stop it or did it quit with pellets left to burn?

Bear


----------



## mosparky (Jul 24, 2016)

I just had to replace my mail box (postal use) and might as well put the retired box to use. Question is do I need to remove the internal brackets and framework inside the smoker ?

 MES 30 Gen 2.5

 I doubt I will ever burn chips again. I do however have concerns about drippings falling on the element and catching fire. Suggestions ?

_  _


----------



## mosparky (Jul 24, 2016)

I just had to replace my mail box (postal use) and might as well put the retired box to use. Question is do I need to remove the internal brackets and framework inside the smoker ?

 MES 30 Gen 2.5

 I doubt I will ever burn chips again. I do however have concerns about drippings falling on the element and catching fire. Suggestions ?

_  _


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 25, 2016)

mosparky said:


> I just had to replace my mail box (postal use) and might as well put the retired box to use. Question is do I need to remove the internal brackets and framework inside the smoker ?
> 
> MES 30 Gen 2.5
> 
> ...


I have a 1st gen MES30. The only thing I took out was the removable chip tray. There is a drip cover still attached inside.


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 30, 2016)

Im not going to do it - I cant get the cover over it.


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 30, 2016)

Do you think the smoke is efficient? It would have to go in, go down, and then back up?


----------



## rday (Aug 22, 2016)

HI everyone. I'm new here just got a master built pro electric smoker and i have a very hard time getting any smoke. My question is whats the difference between doing the amaze n smoker and the mailbox . Roughly $65 with all parts vs the master built cold smoker $58

thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2016)

RDAY said:


> HI everyone. I'm new here just got a master built pro electric smoker and i have a very hard time getting any smoke. My question is whats the difference between doing the amaze n smoker and the mailbox . Roughly $65 with all parts vs the master built cold smoker $58
> 
> thanks


If you aren't at a High Altitude, the AMNPS should work by itself, inside your MES. 

Mine works perfectly like that now for over 6 years---No mailbox, except at the end of my Driveway (Where the Mailman wants it).

I don't have room on my front porch for any more toys or extra attachment boxes that won't fit under my Smoker cover.

Try just the AMNPS---You probably won't need anything else.

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Aug 27, 2016)

I think you should try the tube smoker first - get the small one to start and make sure it works well for you inside the smoker.

you HAVE to pull out th chip loader - this increases the air flow, and also remove the chip box inside the smoker (It pulls out). That will leave the drip cover in side. You will have no problems getting smoke!

I went to the mailbox to get max smoke with the AMPNS - you need one of these! AND a tube smoker for smaller cooks / BBQ on your grill.


----------



## bbqbill (Oct 31, 2016)

Im loving what im seeing with these mailbox mods. 1 question though. Is anyone noticing a minimum length from the mailbox to the MES that must be achieved to really make this mod optimal?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2016)

I have about 2' between the MB and the smoker body...  I notice a temp rise of about <5 deg. F....   Good enough for me...  It's been awhile and my memory sucks but....   remembering back to those olden days of no MB mod, the temp rise  was around 20+ deg. F...    Remember, the MB itself is cooling the smoke...  













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 18, 2016


----------



## bbqbill (Nov 1, 2016)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## sundown farms (Nov 2, 2016)

@tjdcorona  - I had similar issues with Trafalger Hickory and CookingPellets. Finally did everything you did with one exception. That is I nuked them for 2 minutes in a pyrex dish, open the microwave to let the moisture out for maybe 1-2 minutes. Then nuked again for 2 minutes and let them cool some. each time I opened the microwave I could feel the humidity. Dump them into the tray, shake gently to settle and light with a torch letting burn for maybe 5 minutes. I am at elevation 90 so no issues there, like you. After 5-6 times of worry and frustration it now works every time. In short, I suggest nuking them until there is noticeably less humidity in the microwave.


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks Sundown -

I now just fill the tray and put in my smoker while its warming up for 20 minutes, then torch and go - no more issues for me.


----------



## skizz (Nov 13, 2016)

hey guys im looking at resorting to the mailbox mod also as i cannot keep my pellets lit for more than a half hour, i have the amnps and have tried multiple times and all it is doing now is causing frustration, i have a gen 1 mes 30. My question is does the mail box have to be galvanized steel? can it be standard steel? can it be checker plate aluminum?


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 13, 2016)

skizz said:


> hey guys im looking at resorting to the mailbox mod also as i cannot keep my pellets lit for more than a half hour, i have the amnps and have tried multiple times and all it is doing now is causing frustration, i have a gen 1 mes 30. My question is does the mail box have to be galvanized steel? can it be standard steel? can it be checker plate aluminum?


As you're not really putting much heat in the mailbox, I don't think it needs to be anything other than a metal box with vents.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2016)

Any mailbox will work ....

Elevate the AMNPS so there is good air flow under it

feeding the pellets....













AMNPS LEGS 3 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 24, 2016






The air holes in the door are very important...   lower to feed combustion air...

upper single hole to move the smoke into the smoker box and STOP the

smoke from recirculating...  recirculating smoke has no oxygen.....













Beef Jerky 006.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 1, 2016


















MB MOD 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 7, 2016






Have the MB mod below the smoker box because heat and smoke

have tendency to rise...    it's physics... 

I tried closing off the upper air inlet hole and it didn't work...

Quality smoked meats need lots of air flow...













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016






Connecting the elbow....  it's close enough to air tight for me.. 













mailbox ext..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016


















mailbox int..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 11, 2016






I used an elbow to enter the smoker box...  it extends inside

where I added a can to move the smoke to the center of

the smoker box...













element and elbow.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016


















Turkey 2-2016 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 14, 2016)

The good thing about the MB mod is that you just buy the standard steel mailbox - cheaper the better. For vents - drill holes in bottom and along sides all the way around for air. Also - put your AMPNS on "stilts" - screws thru it to act like legs elevating it above the mailbox floor.

Buy two 90 degree elbows and a length of the straight tubing and some duct tape.

Cut the hole in the top of the mailbox as far to the end (Away from the door) and connect everything. The 90Degree elbows are rotatable, so it don't need to be perfect.

When you put the AMPNS in, (The greatest invention ever) put all the way in back - but first.....

Turn your MES to 275, fill your AMPNS with the pellets - I found each straight row lasts 2 hrs and place in MES for 30 mins. (This also gets the MES sterile, and ready.

Turn the MES to 225, or whatever temp you have to cook at.  Put the AMPNS at the front of the mailbox and light with a torch. Lets burn ofr 2-3 mins, and blow out. Blow on it a little bit to keep ambers going and place the AMPNS all the way back. Be careful, cause the front will be a little hot where flame was, so....

Of course, all this needs to be done after removing the innards of the smoke tray and chip loader. Make sure you cover your heating element correctly.


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 14, 2016)

The good thing about the MB mod is that you just buy the standard steel mailbox - cheaper the better. For vents - drill holes in bottom and along sides all the way around for air. Also - put your AMPNS on "stilts" - screws thru it to act like legs elevating it above the mailbox floor.

Buy two 90 degree elbows and a length of the straight tubing and some duct tape.

Cut the hole in the top of the mailbox as far to the end (Away from the door) and connect everything. The 90Degree elbows are rotatable, so it don't need to be perfect.

When you put the AMPNS in, (The greatest invention ever) put all the way in back - but first.....

Turn your MES to 275, fill your AMPNS with the pellets - I found each straight row lasts 2 hrs and place in MES for 30 mins. (This also gets the MES sterile, and ready.

Turn the MES to 225, or whatever temp you have to cook at.  Put the AMPNS at the front of the mailbox and light with a torch. Lets burn ofr 2-3 mins, and blow out. Blow on it a little bit to keep ambers going and place the AMPNS all the way back. Be careful, cause the front will be a little hot where flame was, so....

Of course, all this needs to be done after removing the innards of the smoke tray and chip loader. Make sure you cover your heating element correctly.


----------



## mawil1013 (Dec 5, 2016)

Is the tubing required, has anyone mounted the mail box directly to the back or side of the cooker box? Sheet metal screws thru mail box side to side of cooker with a two inch hole sealed in between box and cooker outside wall?


----------



## holyfeld (Dec 5, 2016)

For me the tubing is a matter of flexibility, not necessity. It makes it easy to switch between the MB for long or cold smokes, and the chip feeder for short hot smokes.

From a structural standpoint, I'd be worried about the weight of the MB and AMNPS eventually pulling the screws out of the smoker shell sheet metal. If I was going to direct mount, I'd probably get SS bolts and bolt through the smoker wall.


----------



## mawil1013 (Dec 5, 2016)

Good point,


----------



## masonsjax (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm just curious, most of the mailboxes I'm seeing are made of galvanized steel. Is there any concern with metal fume fever or other side effects from using that type of box or do you definitely want to stick with untreated steel or aluminum?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 20, 2017)

masonsjax said:


> I'm just curious, most of the mailboxes I'm seeing are made of galvanized steel. Is there any concern with metal fume fever or other side effects from using that type of box or do you definitely want to stick with untreated steel or aluminum?


You're not building a fire in there. The AMNPS doesn't put out enough heat to be worried about it.


----------



## domapoi (Jan 21, 2017)

I agree with mneeley490 on that but, I did find on line without any problems, an all aluminum one. I live on the west coast and the salt air will still cause, even the zinc or painted steel ones, rust after awhile. With the all aluminum one I won't ever have to worry about that problem.


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jun 7, 2017)

Will definitely be trying this!


----------



## china cowboy (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm shopping for supplies for my mailbox mod. I'm a bit of a food safety nut.  What would be the safest, low risk material, for the mailbox? Aluminum or straight steel?  

I understand galvanized steel is not reactive until 400F and that the heat of the AMNPS would be well below this but my line of thinking is why even take the chance when there could be lower risk material to use.  

Also is there anyway to easily tell if the metal is galvanized or is stainless? Magnetic perhaps? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jul 16, 2017)

Plain steel is ideal but Aluminum is probably ok, although there are some concerns with the link between cooking with aluminum and alzeimers disease "aluminum pot syndrome". Galvanized steel has a crystalline pattern while plain steel is uniform in appearance. Obviously hard to tell if something is painted though.


----------



## china cowboy (Jul 17, 2017)

Haven't been able to find a straight steel mailbox for a reasonable price.  What would be lower risk galvanized or aluminum?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2017)

Galv. is fine...  it will never get hot enough to be a problem...  unless it catches on fire..


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Jul 18, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Galv. is fine...  it will never get hot enough to be a problem...  unless it catches on fire..


Agree with Dave, this seems to be the common consensus on the internet (but you never know). To hedge my bets I have a galvanized steel mailbox but I am going to set it on a brick or lift it off the floor of the mailbox. As long as the pellets aren't burning right against the inside of the mailbox I can't see it being an issue...


----------



## sundown farms (Jul 18, 2017)

I have an idea to pose although surely it is not a new idea. That is, paint the zink coated mailbox with high temp grill paint thereby sealing in the zinc for another layer of protection along with the lower temps.  I have not researched the potential based on molecular size for volatilized zink to permeate the paint.  I also know that paint does not adhere well to zinc coatings but then as long as it does not fall off the barrier effect could persist. If anyone reads this idea in the future be sure to read the responses that will surely come to find out if there is an inherent flaw.


----------



## hinds90 (Jul 27, 2017)

Curious how anyone who did the mailbox smoker mod and didn't have the chip loader set up the cut and duct since it's double walled?


----------



## tjdcorona (Aug 6, 2017)

The mailbox idea - be careful when using the duct taping-----that WILL catch fire if your smoke gets too hot, so never place directly under  the ducting going to the box.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2017)

hinds90 said:


> Curious how anyone who did the mailbox smoker mod and didn't have the chip loader set up the cut and duct since it's double walled?


Use single wall flex pipe with a 3" fitting......













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 10, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2017)

Or single wall rigid dryer ducting...













20151226_135520.jpg



__ captrichc
__ Dec 26, 2015


















DSC00280.JPG



__ da maxx
__ Oct 20, 2012


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 6, 2017)

You don't have to use duct tape. There is an aluminum tape on the market that works very well. I have it on the back end of my mailbox.













DSCF0387.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 6, 2017






http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1272338


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Aug 6, 2017)

mneeley490 said:


> You don't have to use duct tape. There is an aluminum tape on the market that works very well. I have it on the back end of my mailbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​Yes, I used the same aluminum tape on my mailbox mod. No fiery infernos yet.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 6, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Galv. is fine...  it will never get hot enough to be a problem...  unless it catches on fire..



After a few years of testing my mailbox mod on a regular basis, I can say with all assurance it will NOT catch fire.

How can i be so sure??  My "mailbox" is home made from leftover 3/4" PLYWOOD!!
Its well smoked by now but doesn't show the slightest heat discoloration.

Gary


----------



## robby6pack (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks to everybody who posted something about their mod.  I wish I had done this sooner.  I wanted to use a popcorn tin, but couldn't find one.  I was also drawing up plans for a stand.  I found a mailbox at Walsmarts for $9.  Sold.  As I was walking through the hardware section I saw a stand for $19.  That is probably cheaper than the steel to weld one up.  Here are the pics.  Pretty self evident what I did.  The only places that put screws so far is the elbow comes out of the mailbox.  All the rest is just pushed together.  No smoke leaks.  I drilled 2-3/4' holes in the bottom of the door and that's it.  There are several holes in the bottom of the mailbox.  The temp outside is around 79-80, and the smoker temp is 82 and holding.  Can't wait for it to cool off a little more and smoke some cheese tonight.  Thanks again for all the pics and tips.













20170825_160948.jpg



__ robby6pack
__ Aug 25, 2017


















20170825_161525.jpg



__ robby6pack
__ Aug 25, 2017


















20170825_161530.jpg



__ robby6pack
__ Aug 25, 2017


















20170825_161538.jpg



__ robby6pack
__ Aug 25, 2017


















20170825_161548.jpg



__ robby6pack
__ Aug 25, 2017


















20170825_161538.jpg



__ robby6pack
__ Aug 25, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice Job!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice stand too, for only $19 !!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks good . Reminds me of mine ,,,













1127161314.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Aug 25, 2017


----------



## robby6pack (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks to everybody that has posted to this thread.  I can't believe it took me this long to so it.  I was looking at making a stand for my smoker and making a popcorn mod.  Had a hard time finding a popcorn tin and Walsmarts had a mailbox for $9.  Sold.  As I was walking through the hardware section, I saw the stand that is in the pictures to come.  It was pretty easy.  


chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Reminds me of mine ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish mine had wheels now.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2017)

I built my stand out of my old char griller . I have two units like you have in my kitchen . They sell really nice wheels for what you have . Look at Lowe's or home Depot .


----------



## driedstick (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice job,,,, I love the mailbox mod 

A full smoker is a happy smoker,,,, is your smoker happy today??


----------



## cayotica (Aug 29, 2017)

I like your set up very much, is it safe to assume you keep your MES outdoors 24/7.   If so how do you protected your MESThumbs Up from the elements? :sausage:


----------



## cayotica (Aug 29, 2017)

Now that's  is one smok'en set up, hope you don't mind me copying it. . :drool::sausage:


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 29, 2017)

cayotica said:


> I like your set up very much, is it safe to assume you keep your MES outdoors 24/7. If so how do you protected your MESThumbs Up from the elements?


Not sure if you are asking me , but yes mine stays outside 24 / 7 . I have a 24 x 42 patio , and the section that the smoker sits on has a 12 x 24 roof over  it . Never a cover on the smoker , sits just like it is in the pic . Been out there 4 years .


----------



## cayotica (Aug 29, 2017)

Chopsaw, yes and no l did ask about copying your setup (MES on cart with mailbox on botton shelf) .  The 24/7 question was for someone else. I just figured since your cart had front wheels you just rolled it in and out og your garage or shed.:sausage:


----------



## cayotica (Aug 29, 2017)

Opps but thanks for your answer anyway.:sausage:


----------



## cayotica (Aug 29, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Not sure if you are asking me , but yes mine stays outside 24 / 7 . I have a 24 x 42 patio , and the section that the smoker sits on has a 12 x 24 roof over  it . Never a cover on the smoker , sits just like it is in the pic . Been out there 4 years .



How do l send reply straight to someone


----------



## robby6pack (Aug 29, 2017)

Mine stays out all the time.  It's under my porch though.  I copied or used something from everyone who has posted pictures.


----------



## robby6pack (Aug 29, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> I built my stand out of my old char griller . I have two units like you have in my kitchen . They sell really nice wheels for what you have . Look at Lowe's or home Depot .


Are they the wheels that have a 1/4-20  bolt?  I'm gonna go look tomorrow.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 29, 2017)

cayotica said:


> How do l send reply straight to someone



Just click on their name and select "Send PM".

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2017)

Robby6pack said:


> Are they the wheels that have a 1/4-20  bolt?  I'm gonna go look tomorrow.


They are made for that self unit . Should be in the same isle as the shelves .


----------



## mikedaub (Aug 30, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Not sure if you are asking me , but yes mine stays outside 24 / 7 . I have a 24 x 42 patio , and the section that the smoker sits on has a 12 x 24 roof over  it . Never a cover on the smoker , sits just like it is in the pic . Been out there 4 years .


I was always curious about this as well..  I keep mine in my basement, and sometimes, having to carry it up, and set it up, it one of the determining factors of if I want to smoke (that should read I am too lazy to carry it up my steps).  With it always sitting there, just waiting, I can imagine me using it a WHOLE lot more.  My porch is also covered, but I always just thought the condensation from cool nights and hot days (Maine can easily have a 40-50 degree temp swing in a single day) would mess up the electronics, but I have a lot of other things that I keep out side all year (my camping trailer), so I guess this shouldn't be any different..


----------



## smoker21 (Aug 31, 2017)

Great job.

Happy smoking [emoji]128578[/emoji]

JD


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Sep 4, 2017)

Has anyone tried to make a tube or maze type pellet smoker from scratch? I'm thinking maybe some expanded sheet metal bent into tube shape with some kind of cap on either end would work.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2017)

Below is a supplier....  check the hole size, the sheet size and DON'T forget the shipping... and the caps......  and the welding..... 

https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=13517&step=4&id=1643&top_cat=1

Todd is doing us a favor....   he has this stuff on sale periodically...  and his pellets are awesome....


----------



## smoketrailsteve (Sep 4, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Below is a supplier....  check the hole size, the sheet size and DON'T forget the shipping... and the caps......  and the welding.....
> 
> https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=13517&step=4&id=1643&top_cat=1
> 
> Todd is doing us a favor....   he has this stuff on sale periodically...  and his pellets are awesome....


​Thanks Dave! Much appreciated


----------



## bosse (Nov 1, 2017)

Does the mailbox mod work with a hot smoke instead of a cold smoke? I can't keep my pellets lit. I smoked a couple of shoulders over the weekend for a party and only 1" of the first row burnt so I didn't get much smoke flavor going on...


----------



## mosparky (Nov 1, 2017)

yes, quite well.


----------



## bosse (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the response man. I'll give it a shot. Got nothing to lose :)


----------



## robby6pack (Nov 1, 2017)

bosse said:


> Does the mailbox mod work with a hot smoke instead of a cold smoke? I can't keep my pellets lit. I smoked a couple of shoulders over the weekend for a party and only 1" of the first row burnt so I didn't get much smoke flavor going on...


Mine works great hot and cold.  Make sure the top vent is open all the way.


----------



## robby6pack (Nov 1, 2017)

bosse said:


> Thanks for the response man. I'll give it a shot. Got nothing to lose :)


I drilled two 3/4 inch hole low in the door, and open the top vent all the way.  I also take the stock chip tray out of the smoker.  Works cold, hot, water tray or dry.  Good luck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2017)

bosse said:


> Does the mailbox mod work with a hot smoke instead of a cold smoke? I can't keep my pellets lit. I smoked a couple of shoulders over the weekend for a party and only 1" of the first row burnt so I didn't get much smoke flavor going on...



FYI:  It has been my experience that if an AMNPS goes out early in the first row, it is often because it wasn't lit properly in the first place.

Bear


----------



## bosse (Nov 2, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> FYI:  It has been my experience that if an AMNPS goes out early in the first row, it is often because it wasn't lit properly in the first place.
> 
> Bear



That was my suspicion. I normally just light it, let it burn for a few minutes then put it in. While it's heating up next time, I'll put it in to dry out what I can then perform what I've seen on youtube. Also... do a few test runs before my next smoke to make sure it burns properly.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

bosse said:


> That was my suspicion. I normally just light it, let it burn for a few minutes then put it in. While it's heating up next time, I'll put it in to dry out what I can then perform what I've seen on youtube. Also... do a few test runs before my next smoke to make sure it burns properly.
> 
> Thanks again guys!




Maybe this will help,
I light my AMNPS with my torch, and then blow on it every few minutes, in the direction of the bottom of the unburned pellets, until I get a real deep, good sized cigar-like cherry going. This could take up to 20 minutes, but that occurs while I am also doing other things too..
Then & only then is it ready to put in the smoker.
This makes it stay lit until we either put it out, or it runs out of fuel. I am always telling people how to light it, because most people don't get it lit properly before they put it in the smoker, and then it goes out on them.

I could never emphasize enough getting it lit properly in the first place, if people want it to keep smoking.

Also keep your pellets dry. I store mine in air tight screw-top jugs to keep humidity from them.

Bear


----------



## forgiven1 (Apr 28, 2018)

What is the reason I see people putting the elbow on the top over the vent for?

Also, do you need to wash out the mailbox and long pipe after each use?


----------



## remsr (Apr 28, 2018)

Does anyone have trouble keeping the ANMPS lit with this mail box rig?
Randy,


----------



## remsr (Apr 28, 2018)

I heat my pellets up in the  microwave they seem to lite easer and stay let I also let them set in the open air for a while to get them going good before puting them in the smoker, but for some reason they go out once in a while. 

Randy,


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2018)

*Does anyone have trouble keeping the ANMPS lit with this mail box rig?
Randy*,

Not since I put feet on it....


----------



## robby6pack (Apr 28, 2018)

remsr said:


> Does anyone have trouble keeping the ANMPS lit with this mail box rig?
> Randy,


I drilled a couple of 3/4" holes low in the door.  I also have my ANMPS elevated with feet like mentioned in previous post.  I welded 4 SS nuts on the bottom and screwed a couple of bolts in.  Looks exactly like the previous post.  I have never microwaved pellets or anythings else.  I check it about 30 minutes after I put it in the mailbox just to ensure it is lit.  I have only had one issue.  It was a dead calm night.  My smoke stack comes out of the mailbox and immediately turns straight up.  I'm no smokeologist, but it makes sense at least in my small brain, this might help (hot air rises).  Longer flat runs allow air to cool and might escape out holes drilled for airflow in mailbox.


----------



## remsr (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks Robby!

Randy,


----------



## dr k (Apr 28, 2018)

remsr said:


> I heat my pellets up in the  microwave they seem to lite easer and stay let I also let them set in the open air for a while to get them going good before puting them in the smoker, but for some reason they go out once in a while.
> 
> Randy,


With the mailbox inlet holes low in the door and the mb outlet high with the Amnps elevaled in the middle = success.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 28, 2018)

Mine sits up pretty high in my Popcorn Mod. I have never had it go out since I built this over a year ago. There are four holes drilled around the base of the can.


----------



## remsr (Apr 29, 2018)

John, 
That’s pretty cool and it looks better than a mail box. And dr k I get the idea of the holes st the bottom for air intake and the hole high for out let. 
Randy,


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 29, 2018)

remsr said:


> John,
> That’s pretty cool and it looks better than a mail box. Randy,


I like it because it is food-grade tin, whereas mailboxes are often made of materials that are not completely food friendly. It is also cheaper. This one was left over from popcorn I received as a gift, so it was free. Even if you buy them at the source I cited, it is only $14. It's hard to find a metal mailbox for that price.


----------



## speedster1 (Apr 29, 2018)

I finally bit the bullet and did the mailbox mod for my MES 30.  Worked wonderfully but I still haven't found a good pellet to use.

Did not bother with the oversized flex hose.  Bought two adjustable 3" elbows.


----------



## Sim Shoeman (May 6, 2018)

speedster1 said:


> I finally bit the bullet and did the mailbox mod for my MES 30.  Worked wonderfully but I still haven't found a good pellet to use.
> 
> Did not bother with the oversized flex hose.  Bought two adjustable 3" elbows.


Get from todd http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/62.htm all over the forums people swear by them and te prices are marked pretty low right now


----------



## johnmeyer (May 7, 2018)

Yes, get Todd's pellets. Some people compare his prices to pellets you can get at Home Depot. My advice? Don't obsess about the price. Why? Because when used in a smoking tray, as opposed to a Traeger pellet grill, you only use a handful with each smoke. The price is pennies for each smoke. What matters is the quality of that smoke, and Todd's pellets are the best, hands down.


----------



## dr k (May 7, 2018)

The Jack Daniel's Bbqers Delight 1lb bag from Todd is the Sugar Maple charcoal their whiskey is dripped through and oak. It's super easy to light and is a very thin blue mellow smoke, being charcoal. It's great to blend with other pellets if you have strong flavored ones you want to mellow.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Yes, get Todd's pellets. Some people compare his prices to pellets you can get at Home Depot. My advice? Don't obsess about the price. Why? Because when used in a smoking tray, as opposed to a Traeger pellet grill, you only use a handful with each smoke. The price is pennies for each smoke. What matters is the quality of that smoke, and Todd's pellets are the best, hands down.




Exactly!!!

Bear


----------



## mikedaub (May 8, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Yes, get Todd's pellets. Some people compare his prices to pellets you can get at Home Depot. My advice? Don't obsess about the price. Why? Because when used in a smoking tray, as opposed to a Traeger pellet grill, you only use a handful with each smoke. The price is pennies for each smoke. What matters is the quality of that smoke, and Todd's pellets are the best, hands down.



I generally try to go the cheapest route I possibly can go, and a lot of times, it bites me in the back side..  I haven't even tried pricing other pellets out.  Buy from Todd..  I just bought my ANMPS, and after several smokes, I won't be going any other direction.  Between the ease of use, the great flavor they add, and the sales that are always out there, Todd has a customer for life with me.


----------



## remsr (May 8, 2018)

Where can  I buy some of Todd’s pellets?

Randy,


----------



## mikedaub (May 8, 2018)

remsr said:


> Where can  I buy some of Todd’s pellets?
> 
> Randy,



http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2018)

He has sales going about every month....  This month's stuff on Facebook.....

Posts




*A-Maze-N Products*
May 3 at 1:37pm ·
May contest and coupon!

For our contest question, we would like to know what your plans are for either Mother's Day or the Memorial Day Weekend? Do you make a special meal, or travel to see family and friends? Please let us know, and you could be our lucky winner! One random winner will win a 6 in Combo Kit and a 2 lb bag each of Apple and Pecan Wood BBQ Pellets. Prize valued at $34.00! Contest runs thru May 10, 2018. One random winner will be announced on May 11, 2018.

Mother's Day 15% Off Sale!! 
Enjoy 15% off sitewide this month! Time to stock up for all you summer grilling needs!
Please use COUPON CODE: MAY18
Sale ends on May 31, 2018. Hurry, this sale is only valid for a limited time. Cannot be combined with other coupons and cannot be used on prior purchases or clearance.


----------



## remsr (May 8, 2018)

Ok Dave got it thanks.

Randy,


----------



## martcrna10 (Jul 12, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> I like it because it is food-grade tin, whereas mailboxes are often made of materials that are not completely food friendly. It is also cheaper. This one was left over from popcorn I received as a gift, so it was free. Even if you buy them at the source I cited, it is only $14. It's hard to find a metal mailbox for that price.


----------



## martcrna10 (Jul 12, 2018)

Do you happen to know what size your popcorn tin is? 3.5 gallon, 1gallon?
Thanks!!


----------



## dr k (Jul 13, 2018)

After three years of the mailbox mod I noticed the center row of the Amnps had hardened drips in it.  I usually use one row and the first corner on shorter smokes so the middle row is empty.  Creosote tar stalactites formed on the ceiling of the mailbox that harden in between smokes that I knocked off with a grill scraper.  The entire inside of the mailbox is coated with a creosote shell like an M&M that I left alone. You may want to periodically inspect the roof of your mailbox.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2018)

Great info Kurt . Here's what I ran across using the tube in a mailbox . Out of no where I started getting thick smoke at the end of a cook . So bad I had to remove the tube . I noticed that a creosote shell had formed on the top , at the back end of the tube . Alot of the lower holes were blocked also . Cleaned it up , back to clean smoke . 

Kurt thanks for bringing this up . Something to keep an eye on for sure .


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2018)

chopsaw, morning....   I don't see any air inlets in you MB mod...


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2018)

That's because I had not talked to you yet . LOL .


----------



## dr k (Jul 13, 2018)

I think one of the successes of my mailbox mod without holes in the door and all bottom mailbox mounting holes/corners plugged except the two next to each other closest to the door and my 700' elevation is that my gen 1 40 rear drain is capped, keeping all air going through the mailbox burning everything to white ash.  I mentioned before that a lighter won't stay lit at the drain from the strong draft. I don't smoke a lot of food at once so I never generate pools of juice to drain so I foil over the hole in the bottom drip pan.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 13, 2018)

martcrna10 said:


> Do you happen to know what size your popcorn tin is? 3.5 gallon, 1gallon?


99% certain it is a 3.5 gallon. At least that is what I said a year ago where I provided a link to a place that sells the tins:

My Post About Popcorn Tin Source

The one I used was leftover from past holidays because for years I had two relatives who sent me a tin of popcorn as a gift. I think someone later posted that you can get them even cheaper at either Walmart or Target (I can't remember which one). Regardless of where you get them, it will be far cheaper than a mailbox, and it is made of food-grade material, which is not true of mailboxes.



dr k said:


> After three years of the mailbox mod I noticed the center row of the Amnps had hardened drips in it.  I usually use one row and the first corner on shorter smokes so the middle row is empty.  Creosote tar stalactites formed on the ceiling of the mailbox that harden in between smokes that I knocked off with a grill scraper.  The entire inside of the mailbox is coated with a creosote shell like an M&M that I left alone. You may want to periodically inspect the roof of your mailbox.


I clean mine after each use in order to increase the efficiency of condensing the creosote, and to avoid the sort of situation you describe. I clean mine in my ultrasonic cleaner, but now that I have some "Purple Power" (after someone recommended it in these forums) I'm pretty sure one could just spray that on the inside surfaces, let it sit for five minutes, and then rinse it off with really hot water. So, you don't need the fancy machine to do the job.


----------



## martcrna10 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## martcrna10 (Jul 14, 2018)

Trying out your SS Scotch-bright filter tomorrow John. Cleaned it and stuck in in the outflow pirt of my Masterbuilt cold smoker. I'll let you know how it works out!


----------



## martcrna10 (Jul 17, 2018)

The SS Scitch-Brite pad definitely works. Here's a pic of it after smoking for 6 hours on Sunday. Cleaned right up with Purple Power and hot water.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 17, 2018)

You might try two of them next time. I haven't done this yet, but it would be interesting to see how much gunk gets picked up by the filter furthest from the smoke source.


----------



## martcrna10 (Jul 18, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> You might try two of them next time. I haven't done this yet, but it would be interesting to see how much gunk gets picked up by the filter furthest from the smoke source.



I'll definitely give that a try. I believe I can fit the other two in the reducer between my smoke generator and the dryer tube leading to the MES.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Folks, I'm Steve.

I bought the AMNPS and put it in my MES.  The results were far from amazing.  So I decided to build John's popcorn can modification.  I added a gas vent roof cap for two reasons.  I thought it would help prevent raw smoke from going straight into the duct.  It also made the installation very easy.  No cutting and bending tabs.  Just poke it through the hole, slide the elbow over it and secure with a couple of screws.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Here it is after a 2 1/2 hour test run.






Here's a stand I made to elevate the pellet smoker.






I was wanting to test it for 4 hours but got rained out.  Overall, I am very happy with this modification.  Shortly after lighting it I noticed the amount of smoke increasing, so I covered one of the air holes with a refrigerator magnet, and was able to achieve blue smoke throughout the test without touching it.





The only issue I’m having is the glass was covered with the sticky brown substance you see in the roof cap picture.  What is this, and what can I do to reduce it?  I bought the SS Scotch Brite, but after several soaks in Dawn I couldn't get all of the oil out of them.  What are you cleaning them with?

I’m using the CookinPellets Perfect Mix.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 19, 2018)

That weather cap is an interesting idea . I wonder how crushed charcoal wrapped in cheese cloth would work in there .


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 19, 2018)

The inside of the smoker is going to get coated with smoke residue because that is what smoke does. However, you should no longer get really thick, shiny, pure-black substance inside your smoker. Instead, that gunk should be all over the inside of your can and in the long tube leading to the MES.

The one surprise to me, in looking at the picture of the inside of your can after your test smoke, is that the residue there looked brown instead of black, and that after several hours you didn't have more of it. If you look at the pictures I posted in my popcorn mod thread (one of which I have included below), the lid usually gets completely coated in thick black creosote after only a few hours of smoking. By contrast, the inside of my smoker just has a coating of light brown, which is what you want. You can just leave that alone after each smoke, or you can wipe it off with any good degreaser. If you have a glass door, a little isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) does a great job removing that in a flash, and leaving it streak-free.

For me, once I got rid of all the creosote that had built up in my smoker before I started always using the "mod," I never bothered to clean it much because that old creosote was no longer finding its way onto the food, so I ceased to have the taste problems that plagued all my earlier smokes using the MES chip loader, or even when using the AMNPS inside the MES, without the mailbox/popcorn mod.













After_zpsgekclsoz.jpg



__ johnmeyer
__ Apr 2, 2017


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 19, 2018)

John.  The duct is clean as well as the inside of the can.  Only the lid got covered by the brown goo.  The bottom of the water pan and the glass was also covered.  The exhaust on the smoker is black, but I think it's from when I put the AMNPS inside the smoker and had a lot of white smoke.

Do you think it could be the pellets I'm using?


----------



## martcrna10 (Aug 19, 2018)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> I bought the SS Scotch Brite, but after several soaks in Dawn I couldn't get all of the oil out of them. What are you cleaning them with?



Hey Steve,
I use Purple Power degreaser and hot water to clean the SS Scotch-Brite. I just spray it down so it's soaked, massage it throughout the pad and then rinse thoroughly with hot water. Takes about 5 minutes. I do the same thing after each use to clean it.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 19, 2018)

martcrna10 said:


> Hey Steve,
> I use Purple Power degreaser and hot water to clean the SS Scotch-Brite. I just spray it down so it's soaked, massage it throughout the pad and then rinse thoroughly with hot water. Takes about 5 minutes. I do the same thing after each use to clean it.


Thanks.  I'll have to get some of that.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 19, 2018)

You must have good pellets and great air flow . Have you cooked in it yet ?


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 19, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> You must have good pellets and great air flow . Have you cooked in it yet ?


No.  I was going to smoke some chicken last night but got rained out.  Forecast looks good Wednesday.  Probably try it then.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 19, 2018)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> John.  The duct is clean as well as the inside of the can.  Only the lid got covered by the brown goo.  The bottom of the water pan and the glass was also covered.  The exhaust on the smoker is black, but I think it's from when I put the AMNPS inside the smoker and had a lot of white smoke.
> 
> Do you think it could be the pellets I'm using?


I don't know anything about Cookinpellets. I've only use Todd's pellets and dust, and have tried about eight different types. 

I did look at the Amazon reviews for the Cookinpellets, and if you search on "A-Maz-N" you'll find quite a few people that use them with the AMNPS, and all of them reports good results.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2018)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Hi Folks, I'm Steve.
> The only issue I’m having is the glass was covered with the sticky brown substance you see in the roof cap picture.  What is this, and what can I do to reduce it?  I bought the SS Scotch Brite, but after several soaks in Dawn I couldn't get all of the oil out of them.  What are you cleaning them with?
> 
> I’m using the CookinPellets Perfect Mix.




I usually use something called "Awesome", and it really is Awesome. I tried alcohol & it didn't work worth a hoot.

However you can clean the glass real easy without any chemicals, like in the below Link:
*Cleaning MES Window without chemicals*


Bear


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 22, 2018)

Just did my first cook with the popcorn tin mod.  It was a huge success.  Achieved TBS throughout the entire two hour smoke. Hands down the best food I’ve made on this smoker.  The chicken was juicy, and the smoke penetrated the skin on the chicken and gave it an amazing taste with absolutely no off flavors.  The zucchini absorbed the smoke flavor and the corn was cooked well.







I put a ss scrubber in the flexible pipe just before the elbow going into the smoker. I thought that may restrict the airflow enough to condense the creosote in the pipe.  Nope.  Everything came out clean including the scrubber.  Looked just like before I put it in.

Can't wait to smoke babyback ribs this weekend.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 22, 2018)

Great looking food! Glad it's all working for you.


----------



## mikedaub (Aug 23, 2018)

Looking good..  You might have just motivated me to do a little experiment this weekend and make my own...


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 23, 2018)

mikedaub said:


> Looking good..  You might have just motivated me to do a little experiment this weekend and make my own...


You should, you won’t be disappointed.  Let us know how it went.


----------



## gregers05 (Sep 19, 2018)

Does anybody else have issues keeping the smoke flowing in the right direction when cold smoking?  I did my first cold smoke on cheese earlier this week and noticed a few times where the smoke was not coming out of the MES but coming out of the air holes in the mailbox.  I had to turn the MES on for a minute or so to get the draft back.  That however, obviously raised the temps too much for my liking.   I also had a foil tray filled with ice to keep temps down in the MES.

Any ideas what can be done to keep the draft going without the MES being turned on?  I have thought about a computer fan in the Inlet or Outlet of the MES to help pull air, but wondering what other ideas there may be?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2018)

The cheese and the smoker itself need to be above ambient temperature...  If not, you are creating a "cold air dam"...   
I have had the smoke and air reverse flow when I put in cold bellies....   
The cold air is heavier than the outside warm air...  that's why the smoke and air flow backwards...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2018)

gregers05 said:


> Does anybody else have issues keeping the smoke flowing in the right direction when cold smoking?  I did my first cold smoke on cheese earlier this week and noticed a few times where the smoke was not coming out of the MES but coming out of the air holes in the mailbox.  I had to turn the MES on for a minute or so to get the draft back.  That however, obviously raised the temps too much for my liking.   I also had a foil tray filled with ice to keep temps down in the MES.
> 
> Any ideas what can be done to keep the draft going without the MES being turned on?  I have thought about a computer fan in the Inlet or Outlet of the MES to help pull air, but wondering what other ideas there may be?




*Note: *Putting ice in the pan creates much too much Humidity in an MES.

Freeze water in a Jug or two. Then put in MES instead of Loose Ice, like in the Pic below:
Gives you the Cold, without the unwanted extra Humidity:


----------



## miamited (Dec 30, 2018)

holyfeld said:


> Completed my mailbox mod. 20' of flex is a little long. i'll shorten before the next smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charliebrown2 (Jan 28, 2019)

Is there a "removable" mailbox mod floating around?  In the event where I move the smoker in and out of storage.  Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2019)

Pull the elbow out of the smoker body....  Done.....






	

		
			
		

		
	
..


----------



## charliebrown2 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ahh, I've seen mods where the connection is taped down.  Is it ok without securing the connection?  Thanks.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 28, 2019)

Yup it'll be fine


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 29, 2019)

charliebrown2 said:


> Is there a "removable" mailbox mod floating around?  In the event where I move the smoker in and out of storage.  Thanks.


There is nothing that says you have to buy or build a cart nor do you have to use long lengths of conduit. I built my "mailbox mod" out of an old popcorn tin, and when the smoke is finished and everything has cooled off, I just put the can and small amount of conduit inside the smoker. I used some stainless scrubbing material to filter out more smoke, so I didn't end up using any long length of conduit.

Here's my post about it:

Mailbox (Popcorn) Mod (with a small twist)


----------



## plume-o-smoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Please hear me out, I have done *everything* in this thread and all other threads to get my AMNPS mailbox mod to stay lit. Especially posts from daveomak (dude has game!). That's hours of reading, and a ton of testing, but still it goes out shortly after I close the mailbox door. I know this has to be a matter of getting enough airflow through the mailbox and through the AMNPS, it's so simple it kills me. I'm at ~5400 feet, so maybe this is a high-altitude AMNPS mailbox problem? Here's my general setup (also see picture), below is what I've tried:

Pellets microwaved 2 minutes, rest a couple minutes after half of that time
Torch light the AMNPS, let burn or keep it burning w/ the torch - open flame for 10 minutes. Make sure there's a good cherry of coals. Done for each test below.

Mailbox connection to MES30 via 2 elbows of 3" conduit, taped where they join together and as they insert into the mailbox. No leaks anywhere.

AMNPS is on stilts exactly as daveomak shows - 2.5" carriage bolts. I think I even have the exact same mailbox.

Mailbox door drilled w/ 3/4" holes exactly as daveomak shows - 2 on bottom, 1 at top
All other holes in mailbox plugged
What I've tried. MES30 is set at 260*. Each test it smoked well for ~5 minutes and diminished to imperceptible smoke from the MES30 after ~10-15, very slightly smoldering in the mailbox. An allnight test verified the AMNPS was going out, not just smoking very slowly:

First test w/ 'daveomak setup' = fail
Drilled third hole on bottom of door = fail
Taped part of top hole = fail
Put the AMNPS in the back of the mailbox = Fail
Put the AMNPS in the middle of the mailbox = Fail
Put the AMNPS in the front of the mailbox = fail
Wire brushed the AMNPS (seemed unlikely, but it was in a thread somewhere) = fail
Leave the AMNPS outside the mailbox to see if it would work, it did stay smokin' a half hour later
Drilled a fourth hole on the bottom of the door (2x recommended for good airflow) = fail
Added a 3-soup can chimney on the MES 30 = fail
I'm out of ideas short of installing an electric fan in the mailbox. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2019)

plume-o-smoke said:


> Please hear me out, I have done *everything* in this thread and all other threads to get my AMNPS mailbox mod to stay lit. Especially posts from daveomak (dude has game!). That's hours of reading, and a ton of testing, but still it goes out shortly after I close the mailbox door. I know this has to be a matter of getting enough airflow through the mailbox and through the AMNPS, it's so simple it kills me. I'm at ~5400 feet, so maybe this is a high-altitude AMNPS mailbox problem? Here's my general setup (also see picture), below is what I've tried:
> 
> Pellets microwaved 2 minutes, rest a couple minutes after half of that time
> Torch light the AMNPS, let burn or keep it burning w/ the torch - open flame for 10 minutes. Make sure there's a good cherry of coals. Done for each test below.
> ...




Simple answer is---"At 5400 Feet you should definitely be using the AMNTS (Tube Smoker).
There isn't enough oxygen at high altitude for the AMNPS. (Tray)"

At a low altitude, the Tube smoker puts out too much smoke, but at 5400', it should be perfect.

Bear


----------



## plume-o-smoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Simple answer is---"At 5400 Feet you should definitely be using the AMNTS (Tube Smoker).
> There isn't enough oxygen at high altitude for the AMNPS. (Tray)"
> 
> At a low altitude, the Tube smoker puts out too much smoke, but at 5400', it should be perfect.
> ...



THANK YOU for that insight. I'm on it, I have one and will check back in a while.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2019)

Afternoon....  Well I'm looking at the chip chute laying on the deck...   I'm going to assume (stupid I know) all the guts are still in your smoker...  Unfortunately, all those hunks of metal restrict the air flow...  Even for us under 5,000' we would have to fiddle with the exact location of the tube...  if it was rotated to the dump position or not, in order to get adequate air flow to keep the pellets burning...  **** cherry pellets don't burn alone, add some oak or whatever..****
In post# 264, you will see the inside of my smoker....  Look at yours....   Big difference... (maybe)  
Now, I know 5,000 ft. elevation is missing some oxygen, but, with the "increased" air flow through the MB mod, there's no reason for it to not work...  I'm thinking the guts are restricting the air flow...  I can't tell if they are in the smoker or not...  Just applying some logic and physics to what I can see and your problem......
Gut it and do one more test....  (I didn't read where you have already gutted the smoker)......
Dave


----------



## plume-o-smoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Ahhh, life is good. I tossed a properly loaded & lit tube and an hour later I'm at stable TBS. Barely visible in the picture. Huge shout out to Bear & Dave.  

I've been fighting my AMNPS tray for 4 years, mostly here in Colorado. That has to be close to a hundred smokes. Now I know why. I've even logged most of my cooks, documenting every possible trick to get the tray to work right. Sometimes it would be ok, other times nope. I got the tube at Todd's recommendation to use in the Weber. That never worked but it sure was handy to have on hand. And I now have a pretty good idea why the tube kept going out in the Weber. (FYI foil packs of chips  in the Weber have been an okay work around).

Wow, I totally misread Dave's post on the guts, I was thinking you left them in to keep the flow of heat as they designed. But sure enough, looking at your post that thing is totally gutted. And absolutely, I've found cherry to be a tough one to keep lit. Today's pellets are Pitmaster's Choice (~10% cherry). 

For now, I have a pork shoulder in the works and a repeatable solution for smoke. Next I'm going to test using the tube w/ fewer mods, maybe it'll just work in the MES30 and that'll be that. And I have some testing to do w/ the tray + gutted MES30.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 10, 2019)

If it's any help, I would try elevating your smoker above the mailbox. 

Also, I tried the stilts setup on my tray with holes in the bottom of my mailbox door and it was a bust for me. Took the stilts off and my tray went back to giving me no problems :-)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2019)

That's Great, Brian!!
Glad you got 'er working good!!
The only Pellets I have trouble with is Cherry too.
So when I want Cherry Smoke, I use Cherry Sawdust.
You can't use Dust in a Tube, but Dust might work in your AMNPS (Tray).

Bear


----------



## plume-o-smoke (Feb 10, 2019)

Perfect. The tube smoked *perfectly* for 6 hours, down to white ash. 1 reloaded & went off to bed w/ not the slightest concern. I'm at ~185 IT right now and climbing.

It's hard to see in the picture, but there is a constant upward slope from the mailbox to the smoker inlet. I can understand how putting holes under the mailbox and the AMNPS flush to the bottom would force air through the pellets.

This is a spectacular breakthrough for my smokin', but this thread has shown I have a ton of other things to try now. Add magic cherry dust to the list.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 10, 2019)

plume-o-smoke said:


> I have a ton of other things to try now.


If your're going to start using the tube here's a couple things you might want to look at . 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/u-bolt-mod-for-the-amnts.271846/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/burning-dust-in-the-amnts.282571/#post-1907325


----------



## SmokeinNJ (Jul 3, 2019)

You can also use a minnow air bubbler, about $10, and add a small 3" copper water line to the end of the rubber hose, insert the copper into the duct pipe just after the mailbox at an angle toward the smoker. The airflow will suck air into mailbox and push smoke into smoker.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Sep 8, 2019)

My AMNPS self ignited today. Is it getting too much air?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2019)

Probably...  Picture of your set up...  temp of smoker... etc...


----------



## patinlouisiana (Sep 8, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Probably...  Picture of your set up...  temp of smoker... etc...


MES set to 275 but never gets over 240.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Sep 8, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> MES set to 275 but never gets over 240.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS flame up melted all the plastic


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 8, 2019)

You are using a plastic mailbox??? That is a really bad idea, and a good way to get poisoned. Plastic will release fumes that will mix with the smoke.

As for "self-igniting" I assume you mean that it began to flame. It obviously is ignited, if it is smoking. Flames usually only happen when there is a LOT of air flow, meaning that there is a real breeze going over the pellets.

BTW, there is absolutely nothing magic about a mailbox, and there are far better enclosures. By better, I mean enclosures that are not painted, not plated (no zinc) and not containing plastic. Also, while the AMNPS width matches the width of a small mailbox, there is actually no advantage to that. The only thing that matters is that the AMNPS is able to fit inside.

I used a popcorn tin, but there are lots of other alternatives. If you end up building another enclosure, I encourage you to use something other than a mailbox, and to look for something that has a LOT more surface area than a mailbox. More surface area will condense more creosote, something that is really important to remove prior to the smoke going into the MES.

Finally, I am currently trying to find out what the optimal amount of air might be, not only for getting good flavor from the pellets, but also to increase the air turnover in the MES. I just ate some ribs from a professional smoker, using an offset smoker, and the taste was *infinitely better *than what I am able to get with my MES. No matter whether I use the chip tray (the original smoking source for an MES); the AMNPS inside the MES; or the AMNPS in the external smoking mod, the taste doesn't hold a candle to what I tasted yesterday.

I once again am thinking of giving away my MES. It is clearly incapable of producing flavor that is anywhere near what you get with a more professional setup.


----------



## patinlouisiana (Sep 8, 2019)

johnmeyer said:


> You are using a plastic mailbox??? That is a really bad idea, and a good way to get poisoned. Plastic will release fumes that will mix with the smoke.
> 
> As for "self-igniting" I assume you mean that it began to flame. It obviously is ignited, if it is smoking. Flames usually only happen when there is a LOT of air flow, meaning that there is a real breeze going over the pellets.
> 
> ...


Only the latch was plastic. Mailbox is metal.


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 8, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> Only the latch was plastic. Mailbox is metal.


If it were me, I'd remove the plastic latch.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2019)

With the smoker temp at 240, 2 things are happening....   The fat on the meat is melting and that makes the smoke stick to the outside of the meat...  2nd, the temp in the smoker is causing a tremendous chimney effect causing an extreme draft....
Try running the smoker at 140 ish until you have enough smoke on the meat...  Then crank the temp up to finish the cook....
When I finish adding smoke and crank the temp up, I close the exhaust about 90%...  That does 2 things...  Slows or stops the evaporative cooling effect and speeds up the cooking due to lack of air flow/wind inside the smoker...  AND reduces the bark/case hardening....
That should stop your pellets from bursting into flame also...


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2019)

I removed all the  plastic from my MB....


----------



## patinlouisiana (Sep 8, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I removed all the  plastic from my MB....
> View attachment 405261


My plastic is all gone now!


----------



## tallbm (Sep 8, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> PS flame up melted all the plastic



Sometimes if you open the door of the smoker it causes a suction/rush of air and will cause a flame up then or a few minutes from then.  
I generally try not to open my smoker once it is going until the end BUT Labor Day weekend I did 2 Chickens, 2 racks of St Loius ribs, and a Pork belly and caused 2 flame ups opening the door tending to 3 different meats since they didn't all come off at the same time.
Having a high temp alarm lets me know when I have a flame up since the temp in the smoker rises quite a bit.
It's part of the package and this is why you cannot just leave any smoker completely unattended.  You gotta be able to detect an issue and get to it within 10 seconds or you may be calling the fire station :)

It seems the flame up solved your plastic parts issue for you, so no worries of much melting in the future :D


----------



## patinlouisiana (Sep 8, 2019)

johnmeyer said:


> BTW, there is absolutely nothing magic about a mailbox, and there are far better enclosures. By better, I mean enclosures that are not painted, not plated (no zinc) and not containing plastic. Also, while the AMNPS width matches the width of a small mailbox, there is actually no advantage to that. The only thing that matters is that the AMNPS is able to fit inside.
> 
> I used a popcorn tin, but there are lots of other alternatives. If you end up building another enclosure, I encourage you to use something other than a mailbox, and to look for something that has a LOT more surface area than a mailbox. More surface area will condense more creosote, something that is really important to remove prior to the smoke going into the MES.



I have been thinking about what you said and I think I might make me a "Smoke Box". I'm thinking about a box about 12" wide x 12" deep with vertical baffles alternating being attached to the top & the bottom making the smoke travel about 2 or 3 feet over & under the baffles before entering the MES opening. Do you think this will reduce the residual creosote from making it's way into the cooking chamber?


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 9, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> I have been thinking about what you said and I think I might make me a "Smoke Box". I'm thinking about a box about 12" wide x 12" deep with vertical baffles alternating being attached to the top & the bottom making the smoke travel about 2 or 3 feet over & under the baffles before entering the MES opening. Do you think this will reduce the residual creosote from making it's way into the cooking chamber?


I think it sounds like a great idea.

If you read the posts in this forum about various people's "mods" for the MES, you'll find that many of them add design features that will help reduce the creosote that enters the food chamber. The three ways I've seen this done are:

Add huge lengths of conduit between the smoke generator and the smoker.
Use a really large enclosure to hold the smoke generator (AMNPS). This adds more surface area.
Add some sort of filtration material, like the baffles you are considering.
I did two of these things in my design, which I posted about in this thread (I apologize for linking to this again, because I know some people have seen this before):

Mailbox (Popcorn) Mod (with a small twist)

My popcorn tin has a very large surface area compared to a mailbox. I added a metal mesh filter in the conduit between the popcorn can and the MES, which does indeed fill up with gunk.

I was planning on adding a few feet of conduit, but bought the wrong stuff (lined with plastic), so I couldn't use it. I then did dozens of smokes with my contraption, without the extra conduit, and realized that the long conduit was probably not going to be effective, because even with the 2-3 feet of conduit I have, the smoke deposition falls off rapidly after the first foot or so.

Having said that, there was one person in the forum who added something like twenty feet of conduit. However, the reason I think this is probably overkill is that the creosote gets taken out of the smoke via condensation. Thus there has to be a temperature difference between the metal surface and the hot smoke. However, as the smoke cools, such as when it passes through a metal conduit, it quickly gets close to ambient temperature. I would guess that very little gunk gets deposited after the first few feet of conduit.

You might want to add a little more conduit than what I show in the pictures in the post I linked to, but I don't know if you need more than 2-3 feet, especially if your baffle idea works.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2019)

I have about 3' of dryer duct, (flexible aluminum) and no discernable creosote on the meats I smoke...
Yesterdays bacon after 2 full trays of pellet dust...  about 9 hours of smoke..













The rigid all aluminum type....


----------



## patinlouisiana (Sep 9, 2019)

Here is my conceptual sketch of my "Smoke Box"


----------



## dr k (Sep 9, 2019)

I found with hot smoking if I made the mailbox vent long, just two feet, I wasn't getting enough smoke flavor with 12 hours of continuous Amnps smoke. Creosote condenses as high as 250°F. So instantly it sticks to any exterior smoke generating set up. With stick burners and burning 100% wood in a separate grill and shoveling 650-750° chard wood, embers and coals into the firebox burns up creosote that harbors favorable organic aromatic compounds that are released as alcohols, phenols and syringols that favorably impact the smell and taste of the smoke to the nose as you eat it. This is drastically different than smouldering chip/pellets in/outside an electric smoker so some of us want to condense it out before the product chamber. So a short run hot smoking is just fine for condensing and a longer run for cold smoking. If you generate smoke your generating creosote and if you don't have all ash and you made charcoal then you didn't burn up as much creosote as you should because the lack of air to make more heat to burn up creosote. There have been more issues with amnps burning pellets with a top center vent mailbox mod vs. A linear mailbox standard mod or a vertical mod. 




















Plugged all the bottom mounting holes/corners with magnets and rubber goop glue around them on the outside of the magnet half inch circles, except the two holes closest to the door and made a third pencil sized hole in the middle, one for each row. Plenty of air comes in at the bottom door hinge and flows below/over amnps with lighting hole above it's corresponding pencil hole. It all burns to ash. Yours may have been a vacuum cleaner stoking it up when the burn got just below the vent opening sucking air from underneath the amnps. Mabe cap the top center mailbox hole and make one on the top rear and play with it, elevating the amnps and let that surface area work for you to condense incompletely burnt volitiles before totally redesigning. I  don't think your baffles need to be so deep 10". If they overlapped 1/2" it may breathe better with the same results. Play with your current set up linearly since it's there.


----------



## raselkirk (May 9, 2020)

Hi All,

I got here from another post. Since my Masterbuilt cold-smoke box burned up, it was recommended to do the mailbox mod.  Now that it's done, I have a couple Q's I didn't see answered here in this mega-thread.

I've removed (but saved) the chip tray and loader. I see some have also removed the element cover, is there a downside to drips on a hot element? I'm gonna leave mine on for now, but maybe down the road?

My smoke tube is due tomorrow and I'll do a U-bolt on one end. I'm thinking the "cant" should be upward from the burning end toward the flue?

Here are a couple pix of the finished product, the box is bolted down to lag studs and all internal holes and seams are taped so only the door allows air in. I can adjust airflow by taping holes if need be. I had to "jack up" both the smoker and the mailbox, one for the flue bends to fit and the other so the door would open properly. Also found the door to be binding and hard to close, fixed that by grinding off the hinge rivets and replacing them with 10-24 machine screws, washers, and double nuts (not tightened).

Russ


----------



## plume-o-smoke (May 9, 2020)

Good timing, I just lit my AMNTS  tube and shut the door on my mailbox. I'm curious how yours will work. Do report back. Most people put the exhaust tube on the back near the top where it's nice and flat to cut a hole. If yours doesn't leak too much from the top vent, it seems like it should work great. It also fits *much* nicer next to your MES than mine does.

As far as the tilt of the tube, I'd use the tilt to adjust the burn rate, if you need to. I figure the lowest burn rate is when you have the 'up' side the part you light and aiming at the back of the box. Heat gets carried away from the unburned pellets, slower burn. Opposite to get a faster burn. If it still goes out, drill more air holes. I had to drill quite a few holes in the front of the mailbox to get sufficient airflow, similar to yours. That said, out of convenience or habit I toss the tube in hot side pointing to the door and it sits horizontal on top of my now retired AMNPS maze that won't stay lit at high altitude (Colorado).  Stays lit a looooong time, white ash the next morning w/ a very few black pieces scattered.


----------



## chopsaw (May 10, 2020)

Russ , nice work on the mailbox . Looks good .



raselkirk said:


> My smoke tube is due tomorrow and I'll do a U-bolt on one end. I'm thinking the "cant" should be upward from the burning end toward the flue?


The high end on mine is towards the door .


----------



## raselkirk (May 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Russ , nice work on the mailbox . Looks good .
> 
> 
> The high end on mine is towards the door .



So, do you light the end towards the door? I'm thinking I'd load the tube, place it in the box, light the closest (door) end, get it burning good with the door open, then close the door and let 'er smoke. If that's doable, it would save handling a hot tube.

Do you pack the tube, or is it supposed to be loose?  Also, I've got a bunch of chips left over from the MES box, can I add some throughout the tube w/o it going out?

Russ


----------



## chopsaw (May 10, 2020)

raselkirk said:


> Do you pack the tube, or is it supposed to be loose? Also, I've got a bunch of chips left over from the MES box, can I add some throughout the tube w/o it going out?


I put the pellets in and leave them a bit back from the open end . I don't pack them . I do add chips in with the pellets , but maybe you should try without first , so you know how it's gonna work . 



raselkirk said:


> So, do you light the end towards the door?


Light the open end , like this .





I put that end towards the door . 
I do light it right in the mailbox sometimes .


----------



## raselkirk (May 10, 2020)

Well, that was a flaming success, literally! The test burn went great, unattended smoke for 4 1/2 hrs. No fuss, no muss, had a pretty good scare though. I always leave my propane torch bottle unscrewed so there's no chance of leakage. So I'm on my knees (will be 67 in 4 weeks), tighten the bottle, light the torch with my striker, start roasting the pellets, and  -  whoof! Huge ball of flame rolls back in my face. I think,, WTF! did they soak these pellets in some kind of accelerant? I pull the torch out and the fireball comes with it - nope, not the pellets at all, but the torch. Tossed it on the ground, got the hose and put it out. Checked everything and it all seems good, so glove up and try it again. Same result. Apparently the packing around the valve is completely gone. Lucky just a small blister on my thumb and planning for a new torch...

Russ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2020)

raselkirk said:


> Well, that was a flaming success, literally! The test burn went great, unattended smoke for 4 1/2 hrs. No fuss, no muss, had a pretty good scare though. I always leave my propane torch bottle unscrewed so there's no chance of leakage. So I'm on my knees (will be 67 in 4 weeks), tighten the bottle, light the torch with my striker, start roasting the pellets, and  -  whoof! Huge ball of flame rolls back in my face. I think,, WTF! did they soak these pellets in some kind of accelerant? I pull the torch out and the fireball comes with it - nope, not the pellets at all, but the torch. Tossed it on the ground, got the hose and put it out. Checked everything and it all seems good, so glove up and try it again. Same result. Apparently the packing around the valve is completely gone. Lucky just a small blister on my thumb and planning for a new torch...
> 
> Russ




Could be from screwing it & unscrewing it between every cook.
I read where they recommend not taking the nozzle off the tank at all, and that's what I've been doing for 10 years. Never had any problems & they're in my unheated garage all Winter & Summer.

Bear


----------



## raselkirk (May 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Could be from screwing it & unscrewing it between every cook.
> *I read where they recommend not taking the nozzle off the tank at all*, and that's what I've been doing for 10 years. Never had any problems & they're in my unheated garage all Winter & Summer.
> 
> Bear



Hmmm, never heard _that_ before! This torch was pretty old, prolly why it leaked all my gas out between uses. A new one should be good for my lifetime...

Russ


----------



## chopsaw (May 11, 2020)

Once I make that connection . I leave it made up until the tanks empty . Never had a problem doing it like that . 
Keeps dirt out of the connection , and with more use the pressure in the bottle drops which can cause the valve to leak . 

Nice to see the tube burned good for you .


----------



## raselkirk (May 11, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Once I make that connection . I leave it made up until the tanks empty . Never had a problem doing it like that .
> Keeps dirt out of the connection , and with more use the pressure in the bottle drops which can cause the valve to leak .
> 
> *Nice to see the tube burned good for you .*



Yes, thanks!  One of the best mods ever. The electric smoke box had dents all over the shell from my rubber mallet. I'd chip out the creosote buildup yearly, redid the (melted) wiring harness, and replaced the support grid at the bottom. Having to get up every 15 minutes to look for smoke, constantly banging on the sides and using a 2 ft rod to keep the chips from hanging up in the chute got old!

Russ


----------



## M3 Pete (Dec 15, 2020)

I just created another mailbox mod thread with some minor tweaks to the standard mod.  

Another mailbox mod | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth! 

I put it in the electric smoker forum, maybe I should have put it here in the MES forum..


----------



## Pompano (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello All, I'm new to this forum.  Been really learning a lot from reading posts for the last month or so. I'm planning on installing the mail box mod to my MES30 1st Gen. smoker. Already have everything to do it with. I have read all the posts and REALLY appreciate the pics! (A picture is worth a thousand words!) I just need a little more guidance. My existing chip tray is rusted out, so I was planning on eliminating it anyway. Am I correct in thinking I need to keep the cover over the heating element? If so, do I need to cut the pipe part of it off (the part that mounts to the side where the wood chip dispenser fits)? And, if I cut that part off, how do I mount it? Hope this is not a stupid question that has already been answered. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2021)

Pompano said:


> do I need to cut the pipe part of it off (the part that mounts to the side where the wood chip dispenser fits)?


 You can leave it in place or remove it completely by taking the screws out . You don't need to cut it . 
Mine looks like this , but I ran it with the cover in place at first .


----------



## Pompano (Jul 21, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> You can leave it in place or remove it completely by taking the screws out . You don't need to cut it .
> Mine looks like this , but I ran it with the cover in place at first .
> View attachment 504937


Thanks Chopsaw! The chip tray in your pic is the part that is rusted out on mine. Just trying to come up with a cover for the element. I just didn't know if I would get enough draft I put the original cover back in. Is your chip tray just laying on top of the element?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2021)

Pompano said:


> Thanks Chopsaw! The chip tray in your pic is the part that is rusted out on mine. Just trying to come up with a cover for the element. I just didn't know if I would get enough draft I put the original cover back in. Is your chip tray just laying on top of the element?




With that Generation #1 you have, it could be helpful if you put a heat deflector in the bottom right side (See Pic Below) above the heating element, but below the chip dumper hole.
The MES 30 isn't as bad as the MES 40, but on the Gen #1, the heat has a tendency to go straight up the right side & out the top Vent, without getting an equal amount of heat over to the left side.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2021)

Pompano said:


> Just trying to come up with a cover for the element. I just didn't know if I would get enough draft I put the original cover back in.


All kinds of ways to make a cover . Lowes sells small sections of cold rolled sheet metal . I did make a cover for mine , then took it out and just use the tray . 
You'll get plenty of draft  if you leave the original cover in place . I just took it out for room to hang sausage . 



Pompano said:


> Is your chip tray just laying on top of the element?


I just slide it on . Works fine .


----------

